# События, памятные даты и так далее



## -BiG-BAPBAP (8 Июн 2014)

Может быть не только мне интересно что было в этот день лет 10, а то и 50 лет назад? Весь материал я беру с 
www.calend.ru



Я использую чудо прогу TAPATALK Pro


----------



## -BiG-BAPBAP (8 Июн 2014)

8 Июня именины празднует Александр

Значение: «Защитник людей»
Происхождение: Имя происходит от греческих слов, «алекс» — защитник и «андрос» — мужчина.
Характер: В детском возрасте Александры нередко болеют, но если подростками начинают закаляться и заниматься физическими упражнениями, тогда из них вырастают крепкие и стойкие мужчины.

Александры упорно добиваются своей цели. Они могут стать во главе коллектива и умело управлять им, опираясь при этом на наиболее способных людей, доверяя им самые сложные дела. Имеют репутацию справедливых людей.

Одно из уязвимых мест Саши — слабость к вину. В состоянии опьянения теряют над собой контроль, начинают хвастаться и стремиться опередить партнеров по застолью. Но некоторые серьезные события в жизни родных и близких могут навсегда отвратить Сашу от увлечения спиртным.

Склонен мечтать о любви, а не любить. В отношениях с женщинами Александр прежде всего стремится быть обворожительным. Редко встретишь такого приветливого и обворожительного мужчину, как Александр. Подать руку, помочь надеть пальто, купить букет цветов — это у него вошло в привычку. Главное же оружие Александра — комплимент. Нет, Александр не играет, он и в самом деле верит в искренность своих комплиментов, так же как и в искренность своих признаний в любви. Беда в том, что, поклявшись любить вечно, Александр спустя некоторое время с таким же пылом и верой в охватившее его чувство будет клясться другой женщине.

Рожденные летом Александры особенно сильно любят детей, как своих, так и чужих. Рожденные в другое время года в отношениях с детьми более сдержанны.

Сложными натурами являются Александры с отчествами Николаевич, Владиславович, Дмитриевич, Олегович, Борисович, Семенович.


Я использую чудо прогу TAPATALK Pro


----------



## -BiG-BAPBAP (8 Июн 2014)

8 Июня Троица — День Святой Троицы, Пятидесятница

Один из главных христианских праздников - День Святой Троицы - отмечается на 50-й день после Пасхи. В православии он относится к числу двунадесятых праздников и прославляет Пресвятую Троицу. А Пятидесятницей он называется потому, что сошествие Святого Духа на Апостолов совершилось в пятидесятый день по Воскресении Христовом.

После вознесения Иисуса Христа наступил десятый день: это был пятидесятый день после Воскресения Христова. У евреев был великий праздник Пятидесятницы в память Синайского законодательства. Все апостолы вместе с Божией Матерью и с другими учениками Христовыми и прочими верующими единодушно находились в одной горнице в Иерусалиме.

«Был третий час дня, по еврейскому счету часов, то есть, по-нашему — девятый час утра. Вдруг сделался шум с неба, как бы от несущегося сильного ветра, и наполнил весь дом, где находились ученики Христовы. И явились огненные языки и почили (остановились) по одному на каждом из них. Все исполнились Духа Святого и стали славить Бога на разных языках, которых прежде не знали».

Так Дух Святой, по обетованию Спасителя, сошел на апостолов в виде огненных языков, в знак того, что Он дал апостолам способность и силу для проповеди Христова учения всем народам; сошел же в виде огня в знак того, что имеет силу опалять грехи и очищать, освящать и согревать души.

В Иерусалиме в это время было много евреев, пришедших из разных стран на праздник. Апостолы вышли к ним и стали проповедовать на их родных языках воскресшего Христа. Проповедь так подействовала на слушавших ее, что многие уверовали и стали спрашивать: «Что же нам делать?». Петр ответил им: «Покайтесь и креститесь во имя Иисуса Христа для прощения грехов, тогда и вы получите дар Святого Духа».

Уверовавшие во Христа охотно приняли крещение, таких оказалось в этот день около трех тысяч человек. Таким образом, начало устраиваться на земле Царство Божие, то есть Церковь Христова.

В этот праздник в церквях сразу после Божественной литургии, совершается вечерня в воспоминание сошествия на святых апостолов Духа Утешителя. Во время этого богослужения читаются коленопреклоненные молитвы, о ниспослании и нам Духа Святого, Духа премудрости, Духа разума и страха Божия (молитва коленопреклоненная после сугубой ектении).

Святая Церковь молится о даровании благодати Духа Святого всем присутствующим, а также прежде усопшим отцам и братиям нашим и прочим сродникам по плоти, чтобы и они устроились быть участниками Царства Славы в стране живых... «зане ни един есть чист пред Богом от скверн, ниже аще един день живота его есть» (молитва коленопреклоненная после «Сподоби, Господи, в вечер сей»).

Православные христиане в этот день украшают дома и храмы зелеными веточками, цветами.

Обычай этот идет еще от Ветхозаветной Церкви, когда дома и синагоги украшались зеленью в Пятидесятницу в память того, как при Синайской горе все цвело и зеленело в день, когда Моисей получал скрижали закона. Сионская горница, где на апостолов сошел Святой Дух, в то время, по общему обычаю, тоже была украшена ветвями деревьев и цветами.

В праздник Троицы вспоминают и явление Аврааму Троицы в Мамврийской дубраве, поэтому украшенный зеленью храм напоминает и ту дубраву.

А еще цветущие ветви напоминают нам о том, что под действием благодати Божией человеческие души расцветают плодами добродетелей.



Я использую чудо прогу TAPATALK Pro


----------



## -BiG-BAPBAP (8 Июн 2014)

8 Июня в истории. Выпущен первый серийный автомобиль российского производства







Первый российский автомобиль был построен и продемонстрирован в 1896 году изобретателями Яковлевым и Фрезе. Впоследствии в России появился ряд частных автофирм. Одной из наиболее крупных являлся рижский Русско-Балтийский завод, основанный в 1874 году.

(26 мая) 8 июня 1909 года из его ворот выехал первый серийный автомобиль российского производства - «Руссо-Балт». Это была изящная двухместная машина серого цвета с 24-сильным 4-цилиндровым двигателем.

«Руссо-Балты» собирались из узлов и деталей иностранного и местного производства. Разрабатывала и изготавливала их бельгийско-русская команда под началом молодого бельгийского конструктора Жюльена Поттера. Машины пользовались устойчивым спросом и неплохо проявили себя и в российских, и в международных автогонках.

Они получили репутацию надежных и выносливых машин, а также признание официальных кругов. Даже в царском гараже появились два автомобиля русской марки. Завод начал получать государственные заказы от военного ведомства.

Автомобили с успехом экспонировались на пяти выставках, в том числе в международных автомобильных салонах 1910 и 1913 годов в Петербурге, и были отмечены пятью золотыми медалями.

Вскоре завод взялся за постройку грузовиков, изготовил несколько образцов автобусов, артиллерийских тягачей, пожарных машин и шасси для броневиков, корпуса к которым делал Ижорский завод.

«Руссо-Балты» выпускались в Риге вплоть до июля 1915 года, когда город уже стал прифронтовым (в годы Первой мировой войны).



Я использую чудо прогу TAPATALK Pro


----------



## -BiG-BAPBAP (8 Июн 2014)

8 Июня именины празднует Юрий





Значение: «Земледелец»
Происхождение: Это имя представляет собой славянскую форму имени Георгий.
Характер: Юрий — это спокойный, сосредоточенный на своем внутреннем мире человек. В детстве он любит смотреть на облака, проплывающие по небу. Трогательно относится к животным, может подобрать бездомную собаку и ухаживать за ней. Его внешний облик находится в противоречии со сдержанным поведением и философским складом ума.

Жесты, манера говорить отличаются у Юрия некоторой артистичностью. В школе и институте учится хорошо, усидчив и настойчив в достижении поставленной цели. Успешно может работать инженером, штукатуром, электриком, тренером. В коллективе пользуется уважением сослуживцев, но большие и шумные компании предпочитает избегать.

Юрий не заботится о том, чтобы обратить на себя внимание женщин. Они сами обращают на него внимание. Его природная артистичность сразу же вызывает у женщин расположение к нему. Юрий занимает чуть пассивную позицию, и женщине приходится брать инициативу в свои руки.

В семейной жизни аккуратен. Проявляет заботу о детях, помогает жене по хозяйству. Жена Юрия должна уметь поддерживать ровные отношения со свекровью.



Я использую чудо прогу TAPATALK Pro


----------



## -BiG-BAPBAP (8 Июн 2014)

8 Июня День рождения: Иван Кожедуб





Советский военный деятель, воздушный боец и командир, офицер, беззаветно преданный своему делу, Кожедуб – один из наиболее талантливых советских летчиков-истребителей. Маршал авиации, Трижды Герой Советского Союза, он награжден 2 орденами Ленина, 7 орденами Красного Знамени и другими орденами и медалями, как России, так и других стран.

Иван Никитович Кожедуб родился 8 июня 1920 года на Украине в селе Ображеевка (ныне – Сумская область). После окончания школы в 1934 году он поступил в химико-технологический техникум в городе Шостка. Тогда же Иван увлекся авиацией, занимаясь в Шосткинском аэроклубе, куда пришел в 1938 году. Здесь он совершил свой первый полет, окончил курсы прыжков с парашютом и летные курсы, отлетав на самолетах ПО-2 и У-2.

В 1940 году Кожедуб был призван в Красную Армию и вскоре определен на обучение в Чугуевское военное авиационное училище. Как один из лучших курсантов, после окончания курса в 1941 году Иван был оставлен в училище на должности инструктора.

С началом Великой Отечественной войны вместе с авиашколой сержант Кожедуб был эвакуирован в Среднюю Азию. В этот период он упорно изучал вопросы тактики и описания воздушных боев. Осенью 1942 года, после многочисленных рапортов с просьбой отправить его на фронт, Кожедуб был откомандирован в 240-й истребительный авиационный полк.

Свой первый боевой вылет он совершил в марте 1943 года, но неудачно – его самолет Ла-5 получил повреждения в бою. Боевой счет Кожедуб открыл в 1943 году на Курской дуге, сбив немецкий «Юнкерс-87». Боевое мастерство летчика постоянно совершенствовалось, а количество сбитых самолетов противника увеличивалось буквально с каждым днем.

В августе 1944 года Кожедуб был назначен заместителем командира 176-го Гвардейского авиаполка, который был перевооружен на новые истребители Ла-7. Кожедубу достался самолет с бортовым номером «27», на котором он воевал до конца войны, а сейчас эта машина является украшением Монинского музея авиации.

За всю войну Иван Никитович ни разу не был сбит. Он умел мгновенно ориентироваться в любой боевой ситуации и виртуозно владел машиной. За годы войны Кожедуб совершил 330 боевых вылетов, в 120 воздушных боях лично сбил 64 самолета противника. За высокое воинское мастерство, личное мужество и отвагу он был трижды награжден «Золотой Звездой» Героя Советского Союза.

После войны гвардии майор продолжил службу в ВВС, в 1949 году окончил Краснознаменную Военно-воздушную академию, а в 1956 году – Академию Генштаба. В то же время он оставался действующим пилотом-истребителем, осваивая реактивные МиГи-15. Во время войны в Корее (1951-1952) Кожедуб командовал там дивизией, летчики которой одержали 216 воздушных побед. Кожедуб не только осуществлял оперативное руководство дивизией, но и принимал активное участие в организации и подготовке ВВС КНР.

С 1958 года он занимал должность Первого заместителя командующего ВВС Ленинградского, а затем Московского военных округов. Части, которыми руководил Кожедуб, всегда отличались высокой подготовкой и низким уровнем аварийности. С летной работы он ушел в 1970 году и в последующие годы служил в центральном аппарате ВВС и в Группе генеральных инспекторов Министерства Обороны. В 1985 году Кожедубу было присвоено высшее воинское звание Маршал авиации.

Все это время Кожедуб также вел большую общественную работу. Он был депутатом Верховного Совета СССР, Членом Президиума ЦК ДОСААФ, председателем или президентом десятков различных обществ, комитетов и федераций, много выступал, проводил встречи, давал интервью... Он автор книг «Служу Родине», «Верность Отчизне» и других.

Скончался талантливый летчик Иван Никитович Кожедуб 8 августа 1991 года в Москве от сердечного приступа, был похоронен на Новодевичьем кладбище.

На родине летчика установлен бронзовый бюст Героя, а также памятный знак на месте дома, в котором он родился, в городах Сумы и Киев – памятники. В городе Шостка был открыт музей И.Н. Кожедуба. Его именем названы Харьковский университет ВВС, Шосткинский химико-технологический колледж, улицы и парки в городах России и Украины.



Я использую чудо прогу TAPATALK Pro


----------



## -BiG-BAPBAP (8 Июн 2014)

9 Июня Международный день друзей

Друг — это одна душа, живущая в двух телах. 
Аристотель 


Все народы во все времена почитали дружбу величайшей социальной и нравственной ценностью. Но, как правило, «подлинная дружба» неизменно считалась крайне редкой, а расцвет ее относили к прошлому, представляя дружбу как идеал, опрокинутый в прошлое. 

Естественно, что народное творчество наших далеких предков оставило немало пословиц, поговорок и афоризмов о друзьях. Помните? - Старый друг лучше новых двух. Три друга: отец, да мать, да верная жена. Друзьям и в одной могиле не тесно. Не держи сто рублей, а держи сто друзей. 

Как заметил Артур Шопенгауэр: «Истинная дружба — одна из тех вещей, о которых, как о гигантских морских змеях, неизвестно, являются ли они вымышленными или где-то существуют». 

Но мы надеемся, что в вашей жизни есть хотя бы один человек, которого вы захотите от всей души поздравить с этим праздником. Ведь Международный день друзей (International Friends Day), отмечаемый сегодня, основан именно для того, чтобы, независимо от жизненных обстоятельств и различных перипетий, мы напомнили своим друзьям о том, как они важны для нас, чтобы порадовали их. Хотя история умалчивает кем и когда этот неофициальный праздник был учрежден, но это не лишает его популярности. 

Возможно, этот праздник для кого-то станет отличным поводом к тому, чтобы вновь, спустя какое-то время, позвонить или написать старым-добрым друзьям, а потом собраться шумной дружной компанией и поделиться хорошими новостями и приятными воспоминаниями. 

А 30 июля отмечается Международный день дружбы.



Я использую чудо прогу TAPATALK Pro


----------



## -BiG-BAPBAP (8 Июн 2014)

9 Июня в истории. Вспыхнул один из самых сильных пожаров за всю историю Москвы

(29 мая) 9 июня 1737 года в Москве около 11 часов вечера вспыхнул один из самых крупных за всю историю 18 века городских пожаров. Огонь охватил центр города, сгорел даже Кремль. 

По преданию, первым загорелся дом Милославских за Боровицким мостом, от свечки, которую поставила перед иконой солдатская вдова. Отсюда пошло выражение: «Москва сгорела от копеечной свечки». 

Ветер был сильный, а время сухое. Было уничтожено более 2,5 тысяч дворов, 486 лавок и много церквей. «Жертвой» бедствия также стал 200-тонный Царь-колокол. Он был отлит 2 годами ранее, но еще находился в специальной литейной яме под бревенчатым навесом. От него откололся кусок весом 700 пудов (11,5 тонны). 

По одной из версий, кусок отбили свалившиеся на колокол бревна, по другой – колокол треснул во время охлаждения водой. Сгорели в пожаре и часы на Спасской башне, которые к тому времени и так пришли в негодность. 

К счастью, большинству людей удалось спастись, но 94 человека погибло. Пожар впоследствии был назван Троицким, поскольку случился в день святой Троицы. 

Императрица Анна Иоанновна своим указом распорядилась восстановить дворцовые и соборные церкви за счет казны, но даже через несколько лет, уже в царствование Елизаветы Петровны, следы пожара в Кремле были по-прежнему очень заметны.



Я использую чудо прогу TAPATALK Pro


----------



## -BiG-BAPBAP (8 Июн 2014)

9 Июня в истории. В СССР принят закон о смертной казни за побег за границу

9 июня 1935 года советскими властями был принят закон, устанавливающий смертную казнь за побег через границу. При этом родственники перебежчиков объявлялись преступниками. 

Введение крайней меры наказания вводилось в основном для перестраховки: власти боялись массовой эмиграции в случае голода в стране. Хотя, необходимо сказать, что опасность побегов в СССР была в то время довольно низкой. В голодные годы люди пытались пробраться не за рубеж, а в большие города и богатые хлебом районы. Однако и это не всегда получалось. Тем не менее, власти все же решили таким образом наглухо отгородиться от Запада. На всякий случай. 

Большинство населения эти меры никак не затронули. Крестьяне, к примеру, вообще были привязаны к месту, не имели паспорта и не могли свободно передвигаться по стране. 

Граница же охранялась плохо, поэтому многие потенциальные эмигранты связывались с контрабандистами, которые за необходимую плату переправляли их в Германию, а оттуда – в Америку. 

После смерти Иосифа Сталина расстрел за нелегальную эмиграцию был отменен. Хотя могли посадить в тюрьму. Такие жесткие ограничения просуществовали вплоть до 1990 года, когда был принят Закон «О въезде и выезде».



Я использую чудо прогу TAPATALK Pro


----------



## -BiG-BAPBAP (8 Июн 2014)

9 Июня в истории. Учреждена медаль «За взятие Берлина»

9 июня 1945 года в честь взятия Берлина в ходе Великой Отечественной войны Указом Президиума Верховного Совета СССР была учреждена медаль «За взятие Берлина», которая стала в нашей стране едва ли не самой радостной из всех советских наград. Ведь она явилась своего рода символом окончания этой ужасной войны и победы над фашизмом. 

Берлинская операция стала завершающей военной операцией Советских Вооруженных Сил в Великой Отечественной войне. Командование Третьего Рейха прекрасно понимая, что падение Берлина означает конец фашистской Германии, создало на подступах к городу мощные оборонительные сооружения, а в самом Берлине была сосредоточена группировка войск, насчитывающая около миллиона человек, 1500 танков, 10 400 орудий и минометов, 3300 боевых самолетов. 

Советская группировка войск, куда входили войска 1-го и 2-го Белорусских, 1-го Украинского фронтов, части Балтийского флота и Днепровской военной флотилии, насчитывала в своем составе около 2,5 млн. человек, 42 000 артиллерийских орудий и минометов, 6250 танков и САУ, 7500 боевых самолетов. Перед нашими войсками была поставлена задача разгромить берлинскую группировку противника и овладеть городом в самый кратчайший срок. 

Наступление на Берлин началось на рассвете 16 апреля 1945 года. После мощной артиллерийской и авиационной подготовки советские пехота и танки, перешли в атаку. Бои с самого начала приняли крайне тяжелый характер. Враг отчаянно сопротивлялся, используя для обороны многочисленные здания. Уличные бои осложнялись тем, что велись нашими войсками почти без поддержки танков, маневренность которых на улицах полуразрушенного города значительно снизилась. Берлин горел. Бои велись за каждый дом, этаж, комнату… 

Вечером 30 апреля Знамя Победы было водружено над рейхстагом. Однако бои в городе продолжались, и лишь 2 мая остатки эсесовских частей капитулировали окончательно. Берлин пал. В этой грандиозной по своим масштабам и значению наступательной операции советские войска разгромили сильнейшую группировку вражеских войск. Многие части и соединения Красной Армии были удостоены звания Берлинских, а для награждения личного состава армии и была учреждена медаль «За взятие Берлина». 

Работа над медалью началась еще в апреле 1945 года, когда начальник тыла Красной Армии генерал Хрулев дал задание Техническому комитету главного интендантского управления разработать проекты медалей за взятие и освобождение городов за пределами СССР. Над проектами медалей трудилась большая группа художников. В общей сложности было представлено более 100 рисунков. Автором утвержденного проекта медали – стал художник А.И. Кузнецов. 

Медаль «За взятие Берлина» вручалась военнослужащим Красной Армии, ВМФ и войск НКВД – непосредственным участникам штурма и взятия немецкой столицы (в период 22 апреля – 2 мая 1945 года), а также организаторам и руководителям боевых операций при взятии этого города. Основанием для вручения медали являлись документы, подтверждающие участие в Берлинской операции, выдаваемые командирами частей и начальниками военно-лечебных заведений. 

Медаль круглой формы, диаметром 32 мм, окаймленная по лицевой стороне бортиком, изготавливалась из латуни. На лицевой стороне в центре отчеканена надпись «За взятие Берлина» и пятиконечная звезда над ней, по нижнему краю помещено изображение дубового полувенка, перевитого в средней части лентой. На оборотной стороне медали размещена дата взятия Берлина советскими войсками: «2 мая 1945», под ней – пятиконечная звезда. Все надписи и изображения рельефные. Медаль при помощи ушка и кольца соединена с металлической пятиугольной колодкой, обтянутой шелковой муаровой лентой красного цвета шириной 24 мм. В середине ленты проходят пять долевых полосок: три черные и две оранжевые. 

Медаль «За взятие Берлина» носится на левой стороне груди и при наличии других медалей СССР располагается после медали «За взятие Вены» и перед медалью «За освобождение Белграда». После смерти или гибели награжденного медаль вместе с удостоверением к ней остается в семье награжденного – как память. 

Большинство награждений медалью «За взятие Берлина» было произведено непосредственно после окончания Великой Отечественной войны, и лишь небольшая часть военнослужащих получила заслуженную награду позже. Одно из последних в истории награждений медалью состоялось в 2003 году – ее вручили жителю Еревана Анатолию Зеленцову, который во время штурма Берлина был ранен, попал в госпиталь и по каким-то причинам не смог получить медаль. Но награда нашла его, хотя и спустя столько лет. Всего медалью «За взятие Берлина» награждено более 1,1 миллиона человек. 

Стоит отметить, что этим же Указом от 9 июня 1945 года об учреждении медали «За взятие Берлина» были учреждены и другие специальные медали – «За взятие Будапешта», «За взятие Кенигсберга» и «За взятие Вены» для награждения непосредственных участников, а также организаторов и руководителей боевых операции при взятии этих городов.



Я использую чудо прогу TAPATALK Pro


----------



## -BiG-BAPBAP (8 Июн 2014)

9 Июня День смерти: Анна Достоевская

Анна Григорьевна Достоевская (урожденная Сниткина) родилась (30 августа) 11 сентября 1846 года в Петербурге, в семье мелкого чиновника. С детства она зачитывалась произведениями Достоевского. Выучившись на стенографических курсах, с 16 октября 1866 года в качестве стенографистки-переписчицы участвовала в подготовке к печати романа «Игрок» Ф. М. Достоевского. 

15 февраля 1867 года Анна Григорьевна стала женой писателя, а через два месяца Достоевские уехали за границу. Они путешествовали по Германии и Швейцарии, пережили сложный период увлечения Достоевским игрой. Здесь у них родились две дочери, старшая из которых умерла в трехмесячном возрасте. Супруги оставались за границей более четырёх лет до июля 1871 года. 

По возвращении в Петербург у них родились сыновья Фёдор и Алексей. Начался самый светлый период в жизни писателя – любимая и любящая семья, добрая и мудрая жена, взявшая в свои руки все экономические вопросы деятельности писателя… Достоевский навсегда бросил рулетку. 

Анна Григорьевна обустроила жизнь писателя и вела дела с издателями и типографиями, сама издавала его сочинения. Ей посвящён последний роман писателя «Братья Карамазовы» (1879–1880). 

В год смерти Достоевского (1881) Анне Григорьевне исполнилось 35 лет. Вторично замуж она не выходила. После смерти писателя собирала его рукописи, письма, документы, фотографии и организовала в 1906 году комнату, посвящённую Фёдору Михайловичу в Историческом музее в Москве. В 1929 году её коллекция перешла в музей-квартиру Ф. М. Достоевского. 

Анна Григорьевна составила и издала в 1906 году «Библиографический указатель» и каталог «Музей памяти Ф. М. Достоевского», написала и выпустила две книги о муже, которые и сегодня являются важным источником для биографии писателя. 

Умерла Анна Григорьевна в Ялте 9 июня 1918 года. В 1968 году её прах был перенесён в Александро-Невскую лавру и захоронен рядом с могилой мужа.



Я использую чудо прогу TAPATALK Pro


----------



## -BiG-BAPBAP (8 Июн 2014)

9 Июня День смерти: Инна Ульянова

Инна Ивановна Ульянова родилась 30 июня 1934 года в Горловке Донецкой области на Украине. Ее отец был крупным горным инженером, мама работала строителем. После переезда в Москву семья жила в доме Совета Министров, где три подъезда были отданы известным кинематографистам. Инна почти каждый день встречала Герасимова и Макарову, Ладынину и Пырьева. Конечно же, это повлияло на выбор жизненного пути, и она мечтала стать актрисой. 

В 1956 году Инна окончила Театральное училище имени Б.В. Щукина. Свою творческую биографию Ульянова начинала в Ленинградском театре комедии под руководством Николая Акимова. У него она играла героинь и лирических, и характерных, и комедийных. Мастер умел подчеркивать красоту и женственность своих актрис, сам придумывал им костюмы, подчеркивая их грацию и формы. Когда началась «антиакимовская» кампания, Инна Ульянова не смогла оставаться в Ленинграде и в 1964 году вернулась в Москву, где оказалась у истоков Театра на Таганке. 

Когда Любимов вернулся из эмиграции, «Таганка» раскололась на два лагеря. Инна Ивановна осталась на стороне Губенко и Филатова и с 1993 играла в театре «Содружество актеров Таганки». Она работала и с Василием Ливановым в его театре «Детектив» («Ловушка для одинокого мужчины»), с Александром Яцко («Генрих IV», «Ричард II»), в антрепризах Михаила Козакова и Сергея Арцыбашева («Женитьба»). 

Ее экранная судьба была не столь счастливой, как театральная. Ее снимали в основном в эпизодах, а лучший из них — образ пьяной Дамы с лисой в телесериале «Семнадцать мгновений весны». 

Поначалу актрису узнавали именно по этой роли. Но в 1982 году она сыграла Маргариту Хоботову в замечательном фильме «Покровские ворота» и стала безумно популярной. Впрочем, на экране она стала появляться ненамного чаще, хотя были заметные работы актрисы в фильмах: «Где находится нофелет?», «Когда опаздывают в загс», «Утомленные солнцем», «Наша дача», «Мсье Робина», в сюжетах «Ералаша» и ряде комедийных короткометражек. 

В конце 1990-х годов Ульянова снялась в нескольких рекламных роликах, а также на телевидении она вела программы «Дело хозяйское» и «На здоровье!». 

Она была не только одной из самых ярких комедийных актрис современности, но и настоящей женщиной – прекрасно выглядела до последних дней жизни, несколько раз была замужем, с удовольствием кокетничала и гордилась тем, что на неё по-прежнему обращают внимание мужчины. 

Скончалась великолепная Актриса и Женщина Инна Ивановна Ульянова 9 июня 2005 года в Москве, была похоронена на Ваганьковском кладбище, где в июне 2008 года на ее могиле был установлен памятник.



Я использую чудо прогу TAPATALK Pro


----------



## -BiG-BAPBAP (10 Июн 2014)

11 Июня в истории. В Санкт-Петербурге освящен Исаакиевский собор

Исаакиевский собор можно по праву считать ровесником Санкт-Петербурга. Его строительство задумал еще Петр І, который решил особенным образом почтить преподобного Исаакия Далматского, в день святой памяти которого он родился. 

В 1710 году в Санкт-Петербурге появилась церковь во имя преподобного Исаакия Далматского. Позже на другом месте была возведена каменная Исаакиевская церковь. В 1768-1802 годах шло строительство третьего Исаакиевского собора по проекту архитекторов Антонио Ринальди и Винченцо Бренна, которое, однако, так и не было закончено. Наконец в 1818-1858 годах был возведен существующий ныне Исаакиевский собор. Автором проекта стал архитектор Огюст Рикар де Монферран. 

В оформлении храма принимали участие выдающиеся живописцы и скульпторы Карл Брюллов, Федор Бруни, Петр Басин, Петр Клодт и другие. Собор украшен декоративной скульптурой. Для его отделки было использовано около 20 видов декоративного и поделочного камня – порфир, малахит, ляпис-лазурит, а также различные сорта мрамора. 

(30 мая) 11 июня 1858 года в 9 часов утра началась торжественная церемония освящения храма. На площади перед собором, а также на соседних улицах и крышах ближайших домов собрались тысячи верующих. Император Александр II подъехал к храму в великолепном кортеже. Вокруг собора были выстроены войска в полной парадной форме. Исаакиевский собор был провозглашен кафедральным собором Русской Православной Церкви. 

С 1937 года храм стал историко-художественным музеем. В 1988 году, впервые после долгого перерыва, в соборе было проведено богослужение, приуроченное к празднованию тысячелетия принятия христианства на Руси.




Я использую чудо прогу TAPATALK Pro


Я использую чудо прогу TAPATALK Pro


----------



## -BiG-BAPBAP (11 Июн 2014)

12 Июня День России

12 июня наша страна отмечает важный государственный праздник – День России, или же День принятия Декларации о государственном суверенитете России, как именовался этот праздник до 2002 года. Это один из самых «молодых» государственных праздников в стране. 

12 июня 1990 года первый Съезд народных депутатов РСФСР принял Декларацию о государственном суверенитете России, в которой было провозглашено главенство Конституции России и ее законов. К тому времени многие республики СССР уже приняли решение о своем суверенитете, поэтому данный документ принимался в условиях, когда республики одна за другой становились независимыми. И важной вехой в укреплении российской государственности стало принятие нового названия страны – Российская Федерация (Россия). 

Кстати, именно 12 июня помимо «независимости» Россия обрела и первого Президента – в этот день, но уже в 1991 году состоялись первые в истории страны всенародные открытые выборы президента, на которых одержал победу Б.Н. Ельцин. Именно он своим указом в 1994 году придал 12 июня государственное значение, а сам праздник получил название - День принятия декларации о государственном суверенитете России. Позже, для простоты, его стали называть Днем независимости. 

Но первая попытка создать главный государственный праздник, который бы ознаменовал начало отсчета новой истории России, выглядела несколько неуклюжей. В народе он толковался по-разному, а опросы населения тех лет наглядно демонстрировали полное отсутствие понимания у россиян сути праздника. Для большинства 12 июня стало еще одним выходным днем, когда можно поехать куда-нибудь на отдых или же на дачу поработать на грядках. И хотя в ряде российских городов проводились массовые гуляния, но особого размаха не наблюдалось. 

В своем выступлении в честь данного праздника в 1998 году Борис Ельцин попробовал раз и навсегда прекратить кривотолки относительно 12 июня, предложив отмечать его как День России. Однако, официально новое название праздник получил лишь 1 февраля 2002 года, когда в силу вступили положения нового Трудового кодекса РФ. 

А в 2001 году, выступая в Кремле на торжественном приеме по случаю Дня принятия Декларации о государственном суверенитете России, Президент РФ В.В. Путин сказал, что «С этого документа начался отсчет нашей новой истории. Истории демократического государства, основанного на гражданских свободах и верховенстве закона. А его главный смысл — это успех, достаток и благополучие граждан». 

И сегодня День России все более приобретает патриотические черты и становится символом национального единения и общей ответственности за настоящее и будущее нашей Родины. Это праздник свободы, гражданского мира и доброго согласия всех людей на основе закона и справедливости. 

В этот день по всей стране проходит множество торжественных и праздничных мероприятий, в которых принимают участие жители нашей страны всех возрастов. В Кремле президент России вручает Государственные премии РФ, а главные торжества, конечно же, проходят в Москве на Красной площади и оканчиваются грандиозным салютом в честь Дня России.



Я использую чудо прогу TAPATALK Pro


----------



## -BiG-BAPBAP (11 Июн 2014)

12 Июня Всемирный день борьбы с детским трудом

Неприемлемо, чтобы экономический рост 
и развитие вели к самоуспокоенности 
или смирению с детским трудом, 
или основывались на неадекватной оценке 
жизни наиболее уязвимых. 
Генеральный директор 
Международной организации труда 
Хуан Сомавиа 


Всемирный день борьбы с детским трудом (World Day Against Child Labour) установлен Международной организацией труда (МОТ) и ежегодно отмечается 12 июня. Идея ввести в календарь новую дату возникла после конференции по борьбе с наихудшими формами детского труда и международной конференции по вопросам детского труда, прошедших в Амстердаме и Осло в 1997 году. 

Эти мероприятия привлекли внимание общественности к необходимости принимать глобальные усилия для ликвидации детского труда. Кроме того, было заявлено о востребованности статистических и эмпирических исследований для информационного обеспечения этой деятельности. 

За годы, прошедшие с момента вступления в силу Конвенции Международной организации труда № 82 об искоренении наихудших форм детского труда, была оказана поддержка многим работающим детям, но многое еще предстоит сделать. 

По последним данным, число работающих детей в мире составляет 215 миллионов, причем 115 миллионов из них работают в опасных условиях. Многие из них практически не имеют времени, чтобы ходить в школу, а уж тем более - играть, часто они не получают должного питания и ухода. 

Руководствуясь принципами, закрепленными в Конвенции МОТ № 138 «О минимальном возрасте для приема на работу» (1973) и Конвенции № 182 «О запрещении и немедленных мерах по искоренению наихудших форм детского труда» (1999), работа Международной программы по искоренению детского труда (ИПЕК) направлена на достижение эффективного его упразднения. Советский Союз присоединился к Конвенции «О минимальном возрасте для приема на работу» в 1979 году, а другую Конвенцию (№ 182) Россия ратифицировала в 2003 году. 

Государства — члены МОТ поставили своей целью ликвидировать к 2016 году наихудшие формы детского труда. Для ее достижения потребуется как расширение масштабов деятельности, так и укрепление политической воли. 

Надо также отметить, что каждый год Всемирный день борьбы с детским трудом посвящен определенной теме. Так, в разные годы он проходил под лозунгами: «Внимание! Дети на опасных работах! Искореним детский труд!», «За права человека и социальную справедливость! Искореним детский труд!», «Нет труду детей - домашних работников!», «Расширить социальную защиту, бороться с детским трудом!» и др. 

И с целью повышения информированности и мобилизация общественности в решении проблем детского труда, к этому Дню во многих странах мира общественными и правительственными организациями и учреждениями проводятся всевозможные мероприятия: выставки картин, презентации сайтов, массовые акции, спортивные состязания, детские праздники, спектакли, информационные кампании.



Я использую чудо прогу TAPATALK Pro


----------



## -BiG-BAPBAP (11 Июн 2014)

12 Июня в истории. В Санкт-Петербурге учрежден институт Святой Екатерины для благородных девиц

12 июня 1798 года в Санкт-Петербурге открылся Екатерининский институт для благородных девиц. Это было второе по счету специализированное учебное заведение для девочек после Смольного института. 

Поначалу он размещался в старом одноэтажном доме, так называемом Итальянском дворце. В 1804 – 1807 годах было построено новое здание на Фонтанке (сейчас здесь находится филиал Публичной библиотеки). 

Пансион оплачивали родители девочек или состоятельные покровители. Осиротевшие дворянки учились за казенный счет. В младшие классы (7-й и 6-й) принимали в возрасте от 10 до 13 лет. Для поступления требовалось знание основных молитв – «Отче наш», «Богородица Дево» и других, умение читать и списывать с книги на русском и французском языках, складывать и вычитать в пределах ста. 

Пансионерки носили короткие стрижки и форму – зеленое камлотовое платье с белыми манжетами, пелериной и фартуком из полотна. Подъем был в шесть утра. Классная дама ежедневно внимательно следила за тем, чтобы у девочек была аккуратно уложена прическа, были чистыми передник и платье. 

Потом шли уроки, полдник, хождение в гости к «смолянкам» и «патриоткам» – в Смольный и Патриотический институты, организовывались танцы. 

Первая покровительница института, супруга Павла I императрица Мария Федоровна, считала, что из воспитанниц необходимо готовить «добрых и полезных матерей семейств». Позже институт стал давать желающим и профессию – гувернанток и домашних учительниц. 

Наиболее известными выпускницами Екатерининского института были Александра Смирнова-Россет – знаменитая современница Пушкина, а также София Панина, прославившаяся на всю Россию как основательница Народного дома. 

После установления в стране советской власти Екатерининский институт был закрыт, а в его здании сначала размещался склад, потом школа. Во время Великой Отечественной войны здесь расположился госпиталь, а в послевоенные годы оно было передано в ведение Российской Национальной Библиотеки.



Я использую чудо прогу TAPATALK Pro


----------



## -BiG-BAPBAP (11 Июн 2014)

12 Июня в истории. В России впервые в истории состоялись президентские выборы

12 июня 1991 года в России состоялись всенародные прямые открытые выборы Президента. В голосовании приняли участие 79 498 240 человек. 

На пост Президента России баллотировались 6 кандидатов: Борис Ельцин, Вадим Бакатин, Владимир Жириновский, Альберт Макашов, Николай Рыжков, Аман-гельды Тулеев. Большинство избирателей проголосовало за Бориса Ельцина. Он получил 57,3 % голосов и стал первым Президентом России. 

Вместе с ним был избран вице-президент страны - Александр Руцкой. После избрания основными лозунгами Ельцина стали борьба с привилегиями номенклатуры и независимость России от СССР. 

Один из первых президентских указов Ельцина касался ликвидации партийных организаций на предприятиях. Ельцин начал вести переговоры о подписании нового союзного договора с Михаилом Горбачёвым и главами других союзных республик. 

В декабре 1991 года Борис Ельцин провёл с Президентом Украины Леонидом Кравчуком и главой белорусского парламента Станиславом Шушкевичем переговоры о создании Содружества независимых государств. 8 декабря в Беловежской пуще было подписано соглашение о создании СНГ, а вскоре к Содружеству присоединилось большинство союзных республик, подписавших 21 декабря Алма-Атинскую декларацию. 

25 декабря 1991 года Борис Ельцин получил всю полноту президентской власти в России в связи с отставкой президента СССР Михаила Горбачёва и фактическим распадом СССР. 

3 июля 1996 года в ходе всенародных прямых открытых выборов в два тура Ельцин был избран Президентом России на второй срок.


Я использую чудо прогу TAPATALK Pro


----------



## -BiG-BAPBAP (12 Июн 2014)

13 Июня Католический день святого Антония

День памяти святого Антония Католическая церковь празднует 13 июня. Его мощи покоятся в Падуе (Италия), в величественной базилике, воздвигнутой в его честь и ставшей не только одним из главных францисканских духовных центров, но и известнейшей на весь мир святыней, которую ежегодно посещают миллионы паломников. 

Святой Антоний Падуанский (St. Anthony of Padua) — несомненно, один из самых любимых и широко почитаемых святых Католической церкви. 

Он родился около 1195 года в Лиссабоне, в знатной семье и при крещении получил имя Фердинанд. В 15-летнем возрасте он поступил в монастырь Ордена регулярных каноников святого Августина в Коимбре, где получил солидное библейское образование, а в 1220 году был рукоположен во священники. 

Тогда же в церковь Святого Креста в Коимбре были привезены останки пяти францисканских первомучеников, погибших ради Христа во время своей миссии в Марокко, где они проповедовали среди мусульман. Это произвело на молодого священника такое глубокое впечатление, что он решил стать францисканцем. В общине Меньших Братьев ему дали монашеское имя — Антоний. 

После миссионерского путешествия в Северную Африку, которое Антоний вынужден был прервать по причине тяжелой болезни, он отправился в Италию. Глубокое знание библейских текстов, красноречие и умение привлечь внимание слушателей собирали на его проповеди множество народа. Кроме того, он преподавал богословие в Болонье, Монпелье, Тулузе и Падуе и стал одним из первых организаторов системы образования в Ордене. Последние годы жизни Антоний провел в Падуе, где и скончался 13 июня 1231 года. 

Антоний оставил память о себе не только как о прекрасном священнике, проповеднике и богослове, но и как о великом чудотворце: Господь совершал через него многочисленные чудеса, чтобы явить Свое всемогущество, славу и милосердие даже закоренелым грешникам и помочь им найти путь истины в обращении к Богу. 

Пожалуй, не было человека, который, однажды встретив Антония, усомнился бы в его святости. Поэтому неудивительно, что он был причислен Папой Григорием IX к лику святых уже в 1232 году - спустя менее года после кончины. 

Уже в 13 веке верующие стали обращаться в молитвах к Антонию как к чудотворцу и помощнику в обретении утраченных ценностей (в том числе духовных), а также как к покровителю в семейных делах. 

В Падуе возникла традиция почитания святого по пятницам (в день его смерти) и по вторникам (день погребения). С 17 века практика «вторников святого Антония» распространилась в Церкви повсеместно. 

С конца 19 века стал популярным также обычай (инициированный в 1886 году в Тулузе) собирать в церквях пожертвования для бедных, получившие название «хлеб святого Антония». 

Почитание святого Антония распространилось и в русских землях — на территории современной России, Украины и Белоруссии, где в его честь было воздвигнуто несколько десятков храмов и часовен. 

Сохранились свидетельства почитания святого Антония и среди православных: ему была составлена служба на церковно-славянском языке (южнорусские служебники конца 17 века). 

Главными атрибутами святого Антония на иконах являются книга — символ Слова Божия и просвещения и лилия, символизирующая целомудрие. Кроме того, иконография Антония во многом отражает события из жития святого: его изображают исцеляющим больных, с пылающим сердцем или с пламенем на ладони, во время проповеди рыбам, с Младенцем Иисусом, проповедующим в ветвях орехового дерева, в сцене чуда с ослом, вставшим на колени перед святыми Дарами. Многие великие художники и скульпторы посвящали святому Антонию свои произведения.



Я использую чудо прогу TAPATALK Pro


----------



## -BiG-BAPBAP (12 Июн 2014)

13 Июня в истории. Американский изобретатель Уолтер Хант запатентовал безопасную булавку

13 июня 1825 года нью-йоркский механик Уолтер Хант запатентовал безопасную булавку. Ему нужно было срочно заплатить долг в 15 долларов, а денег не было. Подумав пару часиков, он сделал эскиз простенькой проволочной застежки. С одного конца у нее была кольцевая пружинка, а с другого пластинчатый замочек («приемничек») для кончика иглы. И тут же продал права на своё изобретение за 400 долларов. 

Идея Ханта была не нова, ведь безопасную булавку придумали еще задолго до него. Подобные изделия (т.н. «фибулы») использовались многими древними и средневековыми народами (греками и римлянами, иллирийцами и кельтами, германцами, славянами и другими) как застежки для плащей и других видов одежды. Позднее такие булавки были вытеснены пуговицами. 

После своего возрождения в 19 веке безопасная булавка оказалась незаменимой в хозяйстве. Женщины использовали ее в рукоделии, закалывали детям тканевые подгузники, а также прикрепляли к своему белью гигиенические прокладки. В Россию такие булавки, по-видимому, попали не из Америки, а из Англии, поскольку называть их здесь стали «английскими». 

В 70-е годы прошлого века безопасная булавка превратилась в один из атрибутов субкультуры панков и стала символом протеста молодежи против традиционных устоев общества. 

Панки носили булавки не только на одежде, но и стали протыкать ими свои лица и тела. Первым, кто стал использовать их не по назначению, был Ричард Хелл, лидер группы Richard Hell & The Voidoids. Имидж Хелла в дальнейшем оказал влияние на стиль участников панк-группы Sex Pistols, в частности на ее лидера Джонни Роттена, который носил рваную и грязную одежду, зачесывал волосы в беспорядке наверх и украшал себя булавками.



Я использую чудо прогу TAPATALK Pro


----------



## -BiG-BAPBAP (12 Июн 2014)

Если кому конкретно интересны какие то имена, пишите, опишу:











Я использую чудо прогу TAPATALK Pro


----------



## -BiG-BAPBAP (12 Июн 2014)

Я использую чудо прогу TAPATALK Pro


----------



## Кирилл (13 Июн 2014)

-BiG-BAPBAP написал(а):


> нью-йоркский механик Уолтер Хант запатентовал безопасную булавку.


а почему ее кстати называют цыганской?


----------



## Sandor (13 Июн 2014)

AFAIK, ее называют английской. А цыганской называют большую иголку.


----------



## Кирилл (13 Июн 2014)

упс...ну все равно почему цыганской?


----------



## Sandor (13 Июн 2014)

Потому)))


----------



## dzu (13 Июн 2014)

цыганка= большая булавка.


----------



## Кирилл (13 Июн 2014)

Не логично как то...


----------



## -BiG-BAPBAP (14 Июн 2014)

15 Июня День медицинского работника

Вечный подвиг — он вам по плечу, 
Ваши руки бессонны и святы. 
Низко вам поклониться хочу, 
Люди в белых халатах. 
Музыка Э.Колмановского, слова Л. Ошанина 
«Люди в белых халатах» 


Ежегодно в третье воскресенье июня в России, Беларуси, на Украине, в Армении и Молдове, по многолетней традиции, отмечают День медицинского работника. 

Основанием для отмечания этого профессионального праздника служит Указ Президиума Верховного Совета СССР №3018-Х от 1 октября 1980 года «О праздничных и памятных днях», в редакции Указа Президиума Верховного Совета СССР №9724-XI от 1 ноября 1988 года «О внесении изменений в законодательство СССР о праздничных и памятных днях». И эта традиция сохраняется и сегодня. 

Профессия врача одна из самых старейших в мире, и в настоящее время она востребована буквально везде. Каждый из нас хотя бы раз в жизни обращался к доктору за помощью и лечением. Ведь даже в самом начале жизни человека - при рождении младенца - непосредственное участие принимают доктора. А современное здравоохранение и усилия врачей направлены не только на лечение болезней и поддержание здоровья человека, но и на его развитие. 

Редакционная коллегия проекта «Календарь событий» искренне поздравляет медицинских работников и ветеранов с профессиональным праздником. Мы благодарны вам за то, что в самые трудные минуты вы приходите на помощь и спасаете наши жизни. Желаем еще большей ответственности, сердечности и неравнодушия к пациентам. 

Напомним, что ежегодно 12 мая отмечается Международный день медицинских сестер. 



Я использую чудо прогу TAPATALK Pro


----------



## -BiG-BAPBAP (14 Июн 2014)

15 Июня День отца

Во многих странах мира в третье воскресенье июня празднуется День отца (Father's Day). 

Но начали его праздновать в Америке. Женщина по имени Сонора Смарт, в замужестве Додд (Sonora Smart Dodd) в 1909 году в церкви во время службы, посвященной Дню матери, подумала о том, что после смерти матери ее и еще пятерых детей воспитывал отец, Уильям Джексон Смарт. 

Сонора хотела, чтобы ее отец знал, какой он особенный человек для нее, как она его любит и ценит. Ведь ее отец жертвовал всем, чтобы исполнять все свои родительские обязанности и был в глазах его дочери самым мужественным, неэгоистичным и любящим человеком. 

Сонора обратилась к местным властям с предложением учредить новый праздник, ее поддержали и собирались устроить празднества 5 июня — в день рождения Уильяма Смарта, но времени на их подготовку не хватило, и праздник был перенесен на 19 июня. Вскоре праздник стал популярным и в других городах штата. 

Итак, День отца появился как выражение любви и благодарности, которые дочь посвятила своему отцу. Розы — цветы Дня отца: красные носят, если отец жив, и белые, если отец умер. И, конечно же, в этот день принято дарить своим отцам подарки и устраивать семейные торжества. 

Вслед за США День отца в третье воскресенье июня стали отмечать Великобритания, Нидерланды, Франция, Китай, Япония и другие страны. 

Интересно, что, напротив, многие страны установили для чествования отцов свои национальные дни: немцы отмечают День отцов в день Вознесения Господня, австралийцы — в первое воскресенье сентября, итальянцы — 19 марта.



Я использую чудо прогу TAPATALK Pro


----------



## -BiG-BAPBAP (14 Июн 2014)

15 Июня Троица у западных христиан

С 14 века праздником Троицы (Trinity Sunday) в Католической Церкви стало называться первое воскресенье после Пятидесятницы, в отличии от православной традиции, где празднование Пятидесятницы (Сошествия Святого Духа) и дня Святой Троицы совмещено. 

Сегодняшний праздник посвящен прославлению Святой Троицы, литургические чтения и проповеди этого дня раскрывают христианское учение о троичности Бога. 

Троица в христианских представлениях — Бог, сущность которого едина, но Его бытие есть личностное отношение трех ипостасей: Отца — безначального Первоначала, Сына — абсолютного Смысла, воплотившегося в Иисусе Христе, и Духа Святого — животворящего Начала. По католической доктрине, Третья ипостась исходит от Первой и Второй (по православной — от первой). 

Надо также отметить, что в католической традиции праздник Троицы входит в так называемый «цикл Пятидесятницы», который открывается праздником сошествия Святого Духа. Затем празднуется День Святой Троицы, еще через 4 дня - на 11-й день по Пятидесятнице - отмечается праздник Тела и Крови Христовых, а на 19-й день - праздник Пресвятого Сердца Иисуса. Завершается цикл праздником Непорочного Сердца Девы Марии (суббота, 20 день по Пятидесятнице).




Я использую чудо прогу TAPATALK Pro


----------



## -BiG-BAPBAP (14 Июн 2014)

15 Июня День создания юннатского движения в России

Все, кто хотя бы немного застал «пионерское детство», наверняка помнят такое активное направление пионерской деятельности, как участие в кружках юных натуралистов (юннатов), открытых практически при всех советских школах. Оказывается, это детское движение не ушло в прошлое вместе с пионерией, а развивается и сейчас. 

Днем создания юннатского движения считается 15 июня 1918 года, когда сотрудники возникшей в том же году Станции юных любителей природы в Сокольниках (Москва) провели первую организованную экскурсию. Этот день стал официальной датой создания первого внешкольного учреждения – Станции юных любителей природы (или Биостанции юных натуралистов – БЮН). 

Через год при станции уже действовало четыре кружка: «Огородники» (ботаники), «Птичники» (орнитологи), «Насекомники» (энтомологи), «Водолюбы» (гидробиологи). Позднее она сменила название и стала Центральной биостанцией юных натуралистов имени Тимирязева. Именно здесь зародилось юннатское движение страны. 

Через несколько лет станции юных натуралистов начали открываться в других городах бывшего СССР. В числе первых – в Омской, Ленинградской, Ивановской областях. А чуть позже юннатское движение настолько захватило страну, что станции и кружки юных натуралистов начали работать практически при каждой школе. 

Во многом благодаря именно этому движению в России выросло не одно поколение известных на весь мир исследователей природы, ученых: селекционеров, агрономов, биологов широкого профиля, экологов. 

У юннатов много дел и сейчас: они не только наблюдают за природными явлениями, но и проводят большую опытническую и исследовательскую работу, активно участвуют в природоохранных акциях. 

В настоящее время куратором юннатского движения в России, с 2002 года, является Федеральный детский эколого-биологический центр, который осуществляет координацию эколого-образовательной деятельности учреждений дополнительного образования. Ведущее направление деятельности данного центра – совершенствование подходов к экологическому обучению и воспитанию, повышение качества образования учреждений дополнительного эколого-натуралистического образования России. 

Будучи правопреемником и продолжателем лучших традиций юннатского движения в нашей стране, Центр осуществляет участие в координации учебно-методической и образовательной деятельности учреждений дополнительного образования детей эколого-биологической направленности и объединяет работу более 250 станций юных натуралистов и детских эколого-биологических центров регионального и муниципального уровней.




Я использую чудо прогу TAPATALK Pro


----------



## -BiG-BAPBAP (14 Июн 2014)

15 Июня Фестиваль «Каннские Львы»

Международный рекламный фестиваль «Каннские Львы» (Cannes Lions International Advertising Festival) — самый престижный фестиваль рекламы, собирающий огромную аудиторию профессионалов в области мирового маркетинга и рекламы. 

Из истории фестиваля «Каннские львы». 
В 1954 году, находясь под впечатлением от успеха Международного Каннского кинофестиваля, основанного еще в 1940 году, европейская группа рекламистов, продающая рекламное время в кинотеатрах (во время киносеансов), пришла к выводу, что компании-изготовители рекламных роликов, наряду со своими коллегами — представителями киноиндустрии — также заслуживают самого широкого признания. 

Так был основан фестиваль рекламных роликов, который поначалу проводился то в Каннах, то в Венеции. А начиная с 1977 года, постоянным местом проведения Фестиваля стал город Канны во Франции. 

Сегодня Международный рекламный фестиваль «Каннские Львы» — это крупнейшее событие в области маркетинга и рекламы. Он проводится в июне и длится неделю. 

Ежегодно Фестиваль собирает около 10 тысяч делегатов, представляющих рекламный бизнес (а также представителей бизнеса, имеющего непосредственное отношение к рекламе), чтобы приобщиться к самым выдающимся достижениям в области креатива, обсудить насущные проблемы и обменяться опытом. 

В ходе проведения Фестиваля устраивается выставка, на которой выставляется более 16 тысяч рекламных работ со всего мира, проводятся тематические семинары, организованные наиболее известными представителями рекламного бизнеса. Компании-победители получают престижные Призы—Львы, являющиеся признанием выдающейся креативности в области теле- и кинорекламы, наружной рекламы, интерактивной рекламы и наилучших медиа-решений. 

Программа Фестиваля включает в себя просмотр работ, представленных в номинациях Film, Press & Outdoor, Cyber Lions, Media Lions, Direct Lions, Promo Lions, Titanium Lions, конкурс молодых креаторов, семинары ведущих мировых агентств, церемонии награждения и другие интересные мероприятия. 

С 1992 года в рамках Каннского фестиваля рекламы существует специальная программа для молодых создателей рекламы (до 30 лет). В рамках этой программы проходят Конкурс молодых креаторов (проводится с 1995 года) и Вечер молодых креаторов. Каждая страна может представить команду, состоящую из двух человек, — копирайтера и арт-директора. Наиболее авторитетные в сфере рекламы профессионалы из 20 стран приезжают участвовать в жюри. Причем, членом жюри можно стать лишь раз в жизни. 

Работы обсуждаются детально и очень принципиально. Результат — сверхпрестижность Каннской награды. Раньше, даже если у человека было много наград, он надевал только звездочку Героя Советского Союза. Так и в рекламном мире, если вы смогли получить «Каннского Льва» — можно о других наградах и не упоминать.




Я использую чудо прогу TAPATALK Pro


----------



## -BiG-BAPBAP (15 Июн 2014)

16 июня 1963 г. 51 год назад Состоялся космический полет первой в мире женщины-космонавта Валентины Терешковой





16 июня 1963 года Валентина Терешкова на космическом корабле «Восток-6» совершила полет в космос. Она стала шестым по счету советским космонавтом. Одновременно на орбите находился космический корабль «Восток-5», пилотируемый космонавтом Валерием Быковским. В день первого полёта в космос она сказала родным, что уезжает на соревнования парашютистов. О полёте они узнали из новостей по радио. Полковник Николай Петрович Каманин, занимавшийся отбором и подготовкой космонавтов, вспоминал: «Все, кто видел Терешкову во время подготовки старта и вывода корабля на орбиту, кто слушал её доклады по радио, единодушно заявили, что она провела старт лучше Поповича и Николаева. Да, я очень рад, что не ошибся в выборе первой женщины-космонавта». Терешкова довольно тяжело перенесла полет. Однако несмотря на тошноту и физический дискомфорт, она выдержала 48 оборотов вокруг Земли и провела почти трое суток в космосе, где вела бортовой журнал и делала фотографии горизонта, которые позже были использованы для обнаружения аэрозольных слоёв в атмосфере. После Терешковой вторая женщина полетела в космос лишь через 19 лет. Ею стала Светлана Савицкая.

Источник: http://www.calend.ru/event/3727/
© Calend.ru


Я использую чудо прогу TAPATALK Pro


----------



## -BiG-BAPBAP (15 Июн 2014)

16 июня 1925 г. 89 лет назад В Крыму открылся Всесоюзный пионерский лагерь «Артек», ныне - Международный детский центр «Артек»






Всемирно известная детская здравница «Артек» расположена на южном берегу Крыма в 12 километрах от Ялты. «Артек» был основан как лагерь-санаторий для детей, страдающих туберкулезом, по инициативе председателя Российского общества Красного Креста Зиновия Соловьёва. Детский лагерь открылся 16 июня 1925 года. На первую смену приехало 80 пионеров из Москвы, Иваново-Вознесенска и Крыма. В следующем году «Артек» посетила первая зарубежная делегация — пионеры из Германии. Первые артековцы жили в брезентовых палатках. Позже на берегу построили лёгкие фанерные домики. В 1930-е годы, благодаря построенному в верхнем парке зимнему корпусу, «Артек» постепенно был переведён на круглогодичную работу. В годы Великой Отечественной войны «Артек» был эвакуирован в Сталинград, а затем в Алтайский посёлок Белокуриха. После освобождения Крыма от оккупантов, в апреле 1944 года, началось восстановление «Артека». В августе 1944 года открылась первая послевоенная смена, а через год территория лагеря была увеличена до нынешних размеров. В 1960-е годы активно развивались международные связи «Артека», шло крупномасштабное строительство. Открылись лагеря-комплексы «Прибрежный», «Горный», «Янтарный», «Хрустальный», «Алмазный». В советские времена путёвка в «Артек» считалась престижной наградой как для советских детей, так и для иностранных школьников. В дни расцвета ежегодное количество путёвок в «Артек» составляло 27 тысяч. «Артек» часто посещали именитые гости. В разные годы здесь побывали Леонид Брежнев, Юрий Гагарин, Индира Ганди, Никита Хрущев, Джавахарлал Неру, Бенджамин Спок, Валентина Терешкова, Лев Яшин. В 1990 году в результате реорганизации Всесоюзный пионерский лагерь «Артек» превратился в Международный детский центр «Артек», специализирующийся на организации отдыха и оздоровления детей и подростков. После провозглашения Украиной независимости в 1991 году и до марта 2014 года лагерь «Артек», расположенный на территории Крыма, принадлежал Украине. В марте 2014 года, во время Крымского кризиса, депутатами Верховного Совета Автономной Республики Крым была принята совместная Декларация о независимости Автономной Республики, а затем проведен всенародный референдум о статусе Крыма. 18 марта 2014 года был подписан межгосударственный договор между Россией и Республикой Крым, согласно которому Республика Крым была принята в состав Российской Федерации. И с этого момента «Артек», соответственно, стал принадлежать России.

Источник: http://www.calend.ru/event/3730/
© Calend.ru


Я использую чудо прогу TAPATALK Pro


----------



## -BiG-BAPBAP (15 Июн 2014)

16 июня
Перенесение мощей благоверного царевича Димитрия из Углича в Москву (1606)





1 ноября 1582 года у царя Иоанна IV (Грозного) родился сын — будущий святой благоверный царевич Димитрий Угличский (Московский). В царствование Феодора Иоанновича, когда фактически правителем Русского государства был его шурин — властолюбивый боярин Борис Годунов, царевич Димитрий вместе с матерью, царицей Марией Феодоровной, был удален со Двора в город Углич. Желая избавиться от законного наследника русского трона, Борис Годунов стал действовать против царевича, как против личного врага. Сначала он пытался оклеветать юного наследника престола, распустив лживые слухи о его мнимой незаконной рожденности. Потом распространил новый вымысел, что будто бы Димитрий унаследовал суровость Государя отца своего. Поскольку эти действия не принесли желаемого, то коварный Борис решился погубить царевича. Попытка отравить Димитрия не увенчалась успехом: смертоносное зелье не вредило отроку. Тогда злодеи решились на явное преступление. В субботний день 28 мая 1591 года, кода отрок гулял с кормилицей во дворе, подосланные убийцы, Осип Волхвов, Михаил Битяговский и Никита Качалов, зверски зарезали царевича. В апреле 1592 года, почти через год после гибели царевича Димитрия, фактический правитель Российского государства боярин Борис Годунов велел покарать виновных в расправе над царским наместником в Угличе. Царевич Димитрий был погребен в Угличе, во дворцовом храме в честь Преображения Господня. Множество чудес и исцелений стало совершаться у его гробницы, особенно часто исцелялись больные глазами. Перенесение святых мощей благоверного царевича Димитрия из Углича в Москву совершилось 16 июня 1606 года. Побуждением к этому было желание, по выражению царя Василия Шуйского, «уста лжущия заградить и очи неверующия ослепить глаголющим, яко живый избеже (царевич) от убийственных дланей», ввиду появления самозванца, объявлявшего себя истинным царевичем Димитрием. Святые мощи были торжественно перенесены и положены в Архангельском соборе Московского Кремля, «в приделе Иоанна Предтечи, идеже отец и братья его».

Источник: http://www.calend.ru/holidays/0/0/2623/
© Calend.ru


Я использую чудо прогу TAPATALK Pro


----------



## -BiG-BAPBAP (16 Июн 2014)

17 Июня в истории. Эдвин Лэнд запатентовал камеру «Polaroid»

В 1937 году в Кембридже (штат Массачусетс) американский ученый-оптик Эдвин Лэнд основал компанию «Polaroid Corporation», которая стала производить оптическую технику. 

Во время Второй мировой войны изобретения Лэнда пользовались большим спросом. Компания изготавливала военную оптику: приборы ночного видения, перископы, бинокли. Лэнд также получил правительственный заказ на разработку системы управления снарядов, самонаводящихся на инфракрасное излучение. 

В 1946 году Лэнд занялся разработкой фотоаппарата, в котором были бы объединены процессы фотосъемки и обработки снимков. Уже в 1947 году изобретатель продемонстрировал фотоаппарат, в котором весь процесс создания фотографии занимал 60 секунд. 

В ноябре 1948 года в Бостонском универмаге появилась в продаже первая коммерческая модель «Polaroid Land-95». Первая партия по цене около 90 долларов была раскуплена за один день. В 1963 году «Полароид» выпустил «мгновенный» фотоаппарат для цветной съемки. 

17 июня 1970 года Эдвин Лэнд запатентовал первую полностью автоматизированную карманную камеру «Polaroid SX 70». Через два года она появилась в продаже. Теперь фотографу было достаточно только зарядить кассету, навести объектив и нажать кнопку. А через минуту снимок был уже готов! 

Продвижению аппарата на рынок предшествовала мощная рекламная кампания с участием голливудских кинозвезд, а портрет его изобретателя с только что полученной собственной фотографией в руке украсил обложку популярнейшего американского журнала «Life». 

В результате высоких объемов продаж камеры цена акций компании «Полароид» поднялась в 90 раз, а сама она попала в список 50 самых успешных компаний США.



Я использую чудо прогу TAPATALK Pro


----------



## -BiG-BAPBAP (16 Июн 2014)

17 Июня в истории. Поднялся в воздух опытный образец боевого вертолета «Ка-50» — «Черная акула»

16 декабря 1976 года Совет Министров СССР вынес постановление начать разработку перспективного ударного вертолёта, предназначенного для уничтожения бронетехники на поле боя. 

Разработка нового летательного аппарата была поручена инженерам Ухтомского вертолётного завода (ОКБ «Камова»). Под руководством главного конструктора Сергея Михеева был сделан прототип боевого вертолёта, названный «В-80». После защиты эскизного проекта и макета в мае 1981 года был построен первый лётный экземпляр (бортовой номер 010), совершивший под управлением лётчика-испытателя Бездетного свой первый полёт 17 июня 1982 года. 

Второй лётный экземпляр (бортовой номер 011), поднявшийся в воздух 16 августа 1983 года, был оборудован всеми основными штатными устройствами и предназначался для отработки вооружения и авиационного оборудования. 

Серийное производство вертолета «Ка-50» началось в 1991 году на арсеньевском заводе «Прогресс» (Приморский край), а в 1995 году он был принят на вооружение авиации Сухопутных войск России. 

Вертолет «Ка-50» обладает уникальными летными характеристиками, мощным вооружением и высокоточной системой наведения. Соосная конструкция расположения несущих винтов позволяет более полно использовать мощность силовой установки и улучшить маневренность вертолета. «Ка-50» с большой скоростью перемещается боком и назад и является единственным в мире вертолетом, который способен в течение 12 часов висеть на одном месте. 

Вертолет «Ка-50» стал первым в мире летательным аппаратом, оснащенным катапультируемым сиденьем. Благодаря этому обеспечивается спасение пилота на любых режимах полета.



Я использую чудо прогу TAPATALK Pro


----------



## -BiG-BAPBAP (16 Июн 2014)

17 Июня в истории. В Китае проведено испытание первой водородной бомбы

В 1954 году Мао Цзэдун обратился к Никите Сергеевичу Хрущеву с просьбой раскрыть секрет атомной бомбы и помочь наладить в Китае производство нового оружия. 

С 1955 по 1958 годы СССР и Китай подписали ряд соглашений о сотрудничестве в развитии китайской ядерной промышленности. Согласно одному из договоров Советский Союз обещал передать Китаю макет атомной бомбы и необходимую техническую документацию. Однако к концу 1950-х годов отношения между двумя странами ухудшились, и Хрущев решил не передавать Китаю атомные секреты. 

Тогда Мао приказал китайским ученым немедленно развернуть работу над собственным ядерным оружием. Над проектом по созданию ядерного оружия работало около 900 научных и промышленных организаций, объединенных под руководством Второго министерства машиностроения. 

16 октября 1964 года на полигоне Лобнор (северо-восточная часть уезда Чарклык Синьцзян-Уйгурского автономного района) была испытана первая китайская атомная бомба мощностью 22 кт, а 17 июня 1967 года — термоядерная (водородная) бомба с энерговыделением 3 Мт. Всего до 1996 года на полигоне было проведено 45 испытаний. 

В настоящее время Китай обладает ядерными средствами глобального масштаба наземного и морского базирования. Среди них следует назвать МБР наземного базирования, ракеты средней дальности, а также бомбардировщики, способные доставлять ядерные заряды на дальность до 2500 километров.



Я использую чудо прогу TAPATALK Pro


----------



## Кирилл (17 Июн 2014)

Это ж скока поводов печень надрывать)


----------



## -BiG-BAPBAP (19 Июн 2014)

20 Июня День специалиста минно-торпедной службы ВМФ России

Военно-морской флот России сегодня чествует специалистов минно-торпедной службы. Профессиональный праздник этого подразделения был учрежден в 1996 году приказом Главнокомандующего ВМФ России — в память о первом успешном применении минного оружия российскими моряками. 

Согласно историческим источникам, в 1855 году, во время Крымской войны, англо-французская эскадра вошла в Финский залив, чтобы атаковать российские военно-морские базы, в первую очередь, Кронштадт. Чтобы защитить свои рубежи, русским морякам пришлось применить минное оружие. В результате противник потерял четыре боевых корабля и отказался от нападения. 

А торпеду впервые в истории применил будущий вице-адмирал Степан Макаров в ходе Русско-турецкой войны (1877—1878). В ночь на 14 января 1878 года он атаковал турецкий сторожевой пароход «Интибах» на батумском рейде. Торпеда попала в цель и затопила вражеский корабль. 

Не меньший профессионализм и мужество проявили специалисты минно-торпедной службы и в годы обеих мировых войн, защищая рубежи страны. 

Сегодня мины и торпеды составляют основу вооружения Войск береговой обороны, в чьи обязанности входит защита пунктов базирования сил ВМФ РФ, портов и других важных участков побережья. Кроме того, торпедное оружие входит в комплектацию торпедных подводных лодок. Их предназначение — оборона от подводного флота противника, а также эскортирование ракетных подводных лодок и надводных кораблей


Я использую чудо прогу TAPATALK Pro


----------



## -BiG-BAPBAP (19 Июн 2014)

20 Июня в истории. В Москву из Берлина доставлено Знамя Победы

Впервые идею вознести красный стяг над столицей поверженной Германии высказал Иосиф Сталин 6 ноября 1944 года на торжественном заседании в Москве, в канун празднования очередной годовщины Октябрьской революции. Тогда же он принял решение, что при штурме Берлина над зданием германского рейхстага нужно будет поднять Знамя Победы, которое будет символизировать окончательное крушение нацизма. 

Вскоре по образцу государственного флага СССР было срочно изготовлено девять экземпляров Знамени Победы, по числу дивизий, из состава 3-й ударной армии, сражавшейся в первом эшелоне советских войск, штурмовавших Берлин. Авангардные штурмовые группы, составленные из воинов-добровольцев, стремились как можно быстрее выполнить ответственную задачу. Флаг № 5, ставший Знаменем Победы, несла группа из трех бойцов, во главе со старшим сержантом Ивановым. 

Он получил смертельное ранение при прорыве к верхним этажам рейхстага, но сержант М.Егоров и младший сержант М.Кантария, которых прикрывали их соратники по 756-му полку 159-й стрелковой дивизии, все-таки водрузили Знамя Победы. 

Поздним вечером 30 апреля 1945 года под крышей рейхстага появился красный флаг, а вслед за этим было поднято еще два таких же знамени. На следующий день Знамя Победы перенесли на стеклянный купол здания. Там оно находилось до Дня Победы — 9 мая 1945 года, после чего хранилось в штабе 150-й дивизии. 

20 июня 1945 года Красное Знамя Победы, на особом транспортном самолете было доставлено в Москву, а 24 июня 1945 года, во время Парада Победы советских войск, Егоров и Кантария торжественно пронесли его по Красной Площади столицы. Хотя существует и версия, что на Параде Победы Знамени не было. 

Как бы то ни было, с тех пор Знамя Победы хранится в Центральном музее Вооруженных сил России в Москве.


Я использую чудо прогу TAPATALK Pro


----------



## -BiG-BAPBAP (19 Июн 2014)

20 Июня День рождения: Вячеслав Котеночкин

Известный советский режиссер, художник и аниматор Вячеслав Котеночкин вошел в историю советского кинематографа и мультипликации как автор знаменитых мультфильмов: «Ну, погоди!», «Лягушка-путешественница», «Баня», «Старая пластинка» и других. 

Вячеслав Михайлович Котеночкин родился 20 июня 1927 года в Москве. 

В годы Великой Отечественной войны он обучался в артиллерийской школе. После войны увлечение с самых ранних лет рисованием и специфическая фамилия, которую он сам называл «легкомысленной», побудили его отправиться искать счастья в «Союзмультфильм». 

На киностудии «Союзмультфильм» он благополучно окончил курсы мультипликации и был приглашен на работу в студии как художник-мультипликатор, впоследствии он работал там же художником-постановщиком. А с 1962 года стал уже режиссером. 

В качестве режиссера Вячеслава Котеночкина часто приглашали поставить несколько эпизодов в киножурнале «Фитиль», а сделанные анимационные этюды в кинолентах «Все для Вас» и «Путешествие в апрель» — это также его работа. 

Популярность к Котеночкину пришла после его мультфильма «Лягушка-путешественница», который полюбился советским телезрителям. А его мультсериал «Ну, погоди!» просто покорил каждого. С неизменным восторгом и любовью встречали зрители каждую новую серию - и не только дети, а вместе с ними и взрослые. 

В 1988 году Котеночкин стал Лауреатом Государственной премии СССР. 

Вячеслав Михайлович Котеночкин скончался 20 ноября 2000 года в Москве.


Я использую чудо прогу TAPATALK Pro


----------



## -BiG-BAPBAP (19 Июн 2014)

20 Июня День рождения: Николай Дроздов

Николай Николаевич Дроздов родился 20 июня 1937 года в Москве, в семье известного ученого-химика. Его отец к тому же превосходно знал латынь и еще несколько языков, увлекался палеонтологией, астрономией, ботаникой, историей. В соответствующей атмосфере рос и Николай. Еще учась в школе, по совету отца, он в летние каникулы работал табунщиком на подмосковном конном заводе. 

После школы поступил на биологический факультет МГУ, но через два года бросил учебу – хотел самостоятельности, поэтому начал работать. На швейной фабрике, начав учеником, он за два года «дорос» до мастера по пошиву мужской верхней одежды. Но затем вновь вернулся в МГУ и в 1963 году с отличием окончил уже географический факультет, в 1964-1966 годах учился там же в аспирантуре, в 1968 году защитил кандидатскую, а в 2000 году – докторскую диссертацию по биогеографии. 

Параллельно с учебой Дроздов с 1966 года там же на кафедре биогеографии работает научным сотрудником, с 1979 года – доцентом, а с 2000 года – профессором, являясь на сегодняшний день одним из самых авторитетных ученых и преподавателей МГУ. Он преподает экологию, орнитологию, охрану природы, биогеографию мира, постоянно выступает с лекциями, в том числе и за рубежом. 

Но наиболее известен Николай Николаевич, как ведущий еженедельной популярной телепередачи «В мире животных», где он участвует с 1968 года. Начинал он в качестве выступающего (с ведущим А.Згуриди) и научного консультанта фильмов о животных, а с 1977 года стал автором и ведущим. Гостями передачи Дроздова были такие известные ученые и путешественники, как: Жак Ив Кусто, Тур Хейердал, Питер Скотт, Джералд Даррелл, Фредерик Россиф, Хайнц Зильман… В 1995 году передача «В мире животных» была удостоена премии «ТЭФИ» как лучшая просветительная программа. 

Также Николай Николаевич неоднократно участвовал в многочисленных научных экспедициях, как по территории нашей страны, так и по всему миру. В 1971-1972 годах путешествовал по Австралии, объехал ее многие области, опубликовал книгу об этом путешествии «Полет бумеранга», которая несколько раз переиздавалась. В 1979 году совершил восхождение на вершину Эльбруса. Трижды побывал на Северном полюсе и нырял там в прорубь, дважды опускался на дно озера Байкал в батискафе, совершил два кругосветных путешествия на научных судах, и еще сотни экспедиций, тысячи встреч… 

В 2003 и 2004 годах Дроздов принимал участие в реалити-шоу «Последний герой», прожив оба раза более месяца на необитаемых островах архипелагов Бокас-дель-Торо и Лос-Перлос (Панама). 

Известен Николай Николаевич и как автор более 200 научных и научно-популярных статей, около 30 книг, учебников и учебных пособий. Также он – автор и соавтор многих фильмов о природе и животных, наиболее крупный из которых – 6-серийный телефильм «Царство русского медведя», созданный совместно с отделом естественной истории BBC. Фильм имел большой успех во многих странах Европы, в США и Австралии. Неоднократно Дроздова приглашали в жюри кинофестивалей научно-популярных фильмов о животных и природе Великобритании и Италии. 

Член Международного клуба исследователей (Explorers Club), Русского географического общества, Российской экологической академии (РЭА), Российской академии естественных наук (РАЕН), Нью-Йоркской академии наук, Российской академии телевидения, международных Академий Меценатства, Общественных Наук, Культуры и Искусства, Председатель Попечительского совета МБФ «Меценаты столетия» – Дроздов награжден орденами Дружбы, Почета, «За заслуги перед Отечеством» IV степени, святителя Макария, митрополита Московского II степени, премией «Золотая панда» (ее еще называют «Зеленый Оскар»), премией «Калинга» за популяризацию науки, медалью ЮНЕСКО имени А.Эйнштейна и другими наградами. Он включен в почетный список ведущих экологов и специалистов по охране окружающей среды всех стран мира «Глобал-500» ЮНЕП. Дроздов является консультантом Генерального секретаря ООН по экологии, членом Общественной палаты Российской Федерации и членом комиссии национальных парков МСОП, в которой работает до сих пор. 

Николай Николаевич женат. Его супруга – Татьяна Петровна, работает преподавателем биологии в Московском Дворце детского и юношеского творчества. Их дочери – Надежда и Елена. 

В свободное от работы и путешествий время Дроздов любит заниматься с живностью. Среди его любимцев – змеи, пауки-птицееды, фаланги, скорпионы. Он увлекается верховой ездой, лыжами, купанием в проруби, изучает йогу. Любит исполнять старинные русские народные песни, романсы и современные популярные песни на русском и иностранных языках. В 1990-е годы даже выпустил клип на песню для программы «В мире животных», а в 2005 году – диск с любимыми песнями. 

Николай Николаевич уверен, что именно «доброта спасет мир».


Я использую чудо прогу TAPATALK Pro


----------



## -BiG-BAPBAP (21 Июн 2014)

21 Июня День рождения: Сергей Собянин

Сергей Семенович Собянин родился 21 июня 1958 года в селе Няксимволь Тюменской области. Его отец — Семен Федорович — служил председателем сельсовета, а позже стал руководить маслозаводом в городе Березово, куда переехала и вся семья. Мать — Антонина Александровна — работала вместе с мужем: сначала была бухгалтером сельсовета, затем — экономистом маслозавода. 

Окончив школу, Сергей Собянин переехал к сестре в Кострому, где в 1980 году окончил Костромской технологический институт, а затем начал свою трудовую деятельность - работал слесарем, потом мастером Челябинского трубопрокатного завода. В 1989 году он окончил Всесоюзный юридический заочный институт. Спустя десять лет Собянин защитил кандидатскую диссертацию, посвященную правовому положению автономных округов Российской Федерации. 

Сергей Собянин рано занялся общественно-политической деятельностью. Уже в 1984 году он находился на руководящей партийной и советской работе в Ханты-Мансийском автономном округе Тюменской области. А в 1991 году занял пост главы администрации города Когалыма. 

В ноябре 1993 года Сергей Собянин стал первым заместителем главы Ханты-Мансийского автономного округа. Он курировал экономические вопросы, в том числе связанные со взаимоотношениями с нефтяными компаниями. Спустя год Собянина избрали депутатом окружной Думы первого созыва, а затем и ее председателем. Эту должность он занимал и в Думе второго созыва. Кроме того, в 1996 году Сергей Собянин стал членом Совета Федерации — здесь он возглавил комитет по конституционному законодательству и судебно-правовым вопросам. 

В 2000 году Сергея Собянина назначили первым заместителем полномочного представителя президента в Уральском федеральном округе, а спустя всего год — избрали губернатором Тюменской области. С 2005 по 2008 годы он был руководителем администрации президента России, с 2008 по 2010 годы — руководителем Аппарата Правительства и вице-премьером. Кстати, в 2008 году именно Собянин возглавлял предвыборный штаб Дмитрия Медведева. А в октябре 2010 года Медведев предложил кандидатуру своего соратника на пост мэра Москвы. 

В июне 2013 года Собянин сложил с себя полномочия главы города, объясняя это тем, что столице нужен избранный, а не назначенный мэр. Выборы состоялись в сентябре того же года. Сергей Собянин набрал чуть более 51 процента голосов. 

8 сентября 2013 года Собянин был избран мэром Москвы сроком на пять лет и повторно вступил в эту должность 12 сентября 2013 года. 

Сергей Семенович имеет ряд государственных и общественных наград, является почётным членом Императорского Православного Палестинского Общества. Женат. Имеет двух дочерей. 

По материалам: www.mos.ru



Я использую чудо прогу TAPATALK Pro


----------



## -BiG-BAPBAP (21 Июн 2014)

21 Июня в истории. В Москве вспыхнул грандиозный пожар, в котором погибло более 2500 человек

21 июня 1547 года в Москве вспыхнул грандиозный пожар. Предание гласит, что пожар был предсказан Василием Блаженным. Накануне бедствия юродивый пришел в Воздвиженский монастырь и долго там молился в молчании со слезами. На следующий же день именно это место стало очагом пожара. 

От огня сильно пострадали Кремль, Китай-город, большая часть посада, погибло более 2,5 тысяч человек. Большинство москвичей остались без крова. Сразу же после пожара царь Иван IV издал закон, обязывающий московских жителей иметь во дворах и на крышах домов бочки, наполненные водой. Для приготовления пищи предписывалось строить печи и очаги на огородах и пустырях вдали от жилых строений. В то же время появились первые ручные насосы для тушения пожаров. 

Трагедия 1547 года заставила москвичей подумать о том, как обезопасить свои жизни в случае нового бедствия. В 1591 году началась постройка четвертого кольца московских укреплений — Деревянного города (Скородома), охватывавшего слободы, лежавшие за стенами Белого города. Его стены продолжали свое кольцо за Москвой-рекой, охватывая центральные части Замоскворечья. При Михаиле Романове на месте сожженных в Смуту деревянных стен Скородома был насыпан земляной вал, в результате чего возник Земляной город. 

А в апреле 1649 года царь Алексей Михайлович издал «Наказ о градском благочинии», заложивший организационные основы профессиональной пожарной охраны в Москве.



Я использую чудо прогу TAPATALK Pro


----------



## Кирилл (25 Июн 2014)

> Напомним, что ежегодно 12 мая отмечается Международный день медицинских сестер


. 

Я бы отпразновать с "медсистричкой" не отказался)
А если что то и с подружкой...


----------



## -BiG-BAPBAP (27 Июн 2014)

27 Июня День молодежи России

День молодежи России официально отмечается 27 июня в соответствии с распоряжением первого Президента РФ Б.Н. Ельцина № 459-РП от 24 июня 1993 года «О праздновании Дня молодежи». А с инициативой празднования выступили Комитет РФ по делам молодежи и Национальный совет молодежных объединений. 

Юность и молодость — это не только прекрасные периоды в жизни каждого человека, но еще и особое состояние души. Это время дерзаний, поисков, открытий и реализации самых смелых надежд. 

Именно они, сегодняшние школьники, студенты, молодые рабочие, предприниматели, ученые, скоро будут определять пути развития России. 

В России очень многое делается для того, чтобы молодежь имела прекрасные перспективы. Забота о молодом поколении является важной частью социальной политики. Разработана и осуществляется молодежная политика. Государство поддерживает молодые семьи. 

Расширяются возможности для получения среднего, высшего, специального образования. Широкое развитие получили юношеские и молодежные клубы и центры. Большое внимание уделяется снижению молодежной безработицы. Уверены, что молодые граждане России оправдают доверие старших товарищей, станут истинными патриотами Родины. 

А в свой праздник они от всей души веселятся и организуют всевозможные развлекательные и спортивные мероприятия. 

День молодежи отмечается и в других странах, каждая из которых установила свою дату празднования. Есть и Международный день молодежи, который установлен резолюцией ООН от 1999 года на 12 августа.


Я использую чудо прогу TAPATALK Pro


----------



## -BiG-BAPBAP (27 Июн 2014)

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> .
> 
> Я бы отпразновать с "медсистричкой" не отказался)
> А если что то и с подружкой...


Я раньше не знал что такое медички и пед., когда понял стал наслаждаться жизнью, жаль что это было давно...


Я использую чудо прогу TAPATALK Pro


----------



## -BiG-BAPBAP (27 Июн 2014)

27 Июня День молодежи России

День молодежи России официально отмечается 27 июня в соответствии с распоряжением первого Президента РФ Б.Н. Ельцина № 459-РП от 24 июня 1993 года «О праздновании Дня молодежи». А с инициативой празднования выступили Комитет РФ по делам молодежи и Национальный совет молодежных объединений. 

Юность и молодость — это не только прекрасные периоды в жизни каждого человека, но еще и особое состояние души. Это время дерзаний, поисков, открытий и реализации самых смелых надежд. 

Именно они, сегодняшние школьники, студенты, молодые рабочие, предприниматели, ученые, скоро будут определять пути развития России. 

В России очень многое делается для того, чтобы молодежь имела прекрасные перспективы. Забота о молодом поколении является важной частью социальной политики. Разработана и осуществляется молодежная политика. Государство поддерживает молодые семьи. 

Расширяются возможности для получения среднего, высшего, специального образования. Широкое развитие получили юношеские и молодежные клубы и центры. Большое внимание уделяется снижению молодежной безработицы. Уверены, что молодые граждане России оправдают доверие старших товарищей, станут истинными патриотами Родины. 

А в свой праздник они от всей души веселятся и организуют всевозможные развлекательные и спортивные мероприятия. 

День молодежи отмечается и в других странах, каждая из которых установила свою дату празднования. Есть и Международный день молодежи, который установлен резолюцией ООН от 1999 года на 12 августа.


Я использую чудо прогу TAPATALK Pro


----------



## -BiG-BAPBAP (27 Июн 2014)

27 Июня Всемирный день рыболовства

Начиная с 1985 года, ежегодно 27 июня отмечается Всемирный день рыболовства. Праздник установлен решением Международной конференции по регулированию и развитию рыболовства, состоявшейся в июле 1984 года в Риме. 

Рыбалка — одно из самых массовых увлечений человечества. Кто хоть раз побывал на водоеме с удочкой, насладился чистотой, ни с чем несравнимой радостью общения с природой и поймал первую в своей жизни рыбу, тот этого не забудет никогда. 

Процесс ловли рыбы настолько увлекателен, что со временем у новичков он нередко перерастает во всепоглощающую страсть. Ведь только по-настоящему увлеченные люди ради того, чтобы увидеть или ощутить поклевку рыбы, могут забираться в очень отдаленные и глухие уголки, часами мокнуть под дождем или стынуть на морозе. 

В этот день во многих странах проводятся состязания по рыбной ловле, различные обучающие семинары. Мероприятия собирают как рыбаков с большим стажем, так и начинающих любителей. В последние годы среди участников рыбных соревнований можно все чаще увидеть женщин. Несомненно, все больше и больше людей понимают, что рыбная ловля — прекрасное средство укрепления духовных и физических сил. 

Напомним, что в России День рыбака отмечается во второе воскресенье июля.


Я использую чудо прогу TAPATALK Pro


----------



## -BiG-BAPBAP (27 Июн 2014)

27 Июня в истории. На броненосце «Потемкин» началось первое массовое революционное восстание в вооруженных силах России

(14) 27 июня 1905 года в разгар Первой русской революции вспыхнуло восстание матросов на броненосце «Князь Потемкин Таврический». В это время он стоял недалеко от Одессы, где происходила общая стачка рабочих. 

Поводом для мятежа стала попытка начальства накормить матросов гнилым червивым мясом. Восставшие, во главе с Григорием Вакуленчуком и Афанасием Матюшенко кинулись на офицеров и начали кидать их за борт. В перестрелке Вакуленчук погиб. Его товарищи привели корабль в Одесский порт и устроили торжественное прощание с покойным товарищем. Несколько дней на броненосце развевался красный флаг. Его команда хотела поднять восстание на всем Черноморском флоте, но этого не получилось. 

Чтобы подавить бунт, император Николай II направил против «Потемкина» эскадру других черноморских военных судов, но те отказались стрелять по потемкинцам. 

Не имея в достатке угля и продовольствия, корабль ушел к берегам Румынии и сдался в Констанце местным властям. Вскоре Румыния вернула судно России, а матросы остались за границей. Некоторые из них, в том числе Матюшенко попытались вернуться на родину, где были арестованы и казнены. В конце сентября 1905 года царское правительство переименовало мятежный броненосец в «Пантелеймон». 

После февральской революции 1917 года кораблю вернули прежнее название, но вскоре присвоили имя «Борец за свободу». В мае 1918 года бывший «Потемкин» был захвачен немецкими кайзеровскими войсками. Позднее он перешел в руки белогвардейцев-деникинцев, а в канун прорыва в Крым Красной армии был взорван уходившими из Севастополя англо-французскими интервентами.


Я использую чудо прогу TAPATALK Pro


----------



## -BiG-BAPBAP (27 Июн 2014)

27 Июня в истории. III Государственная дума приняла Столыпинское аграрное законодательство

В конце 19 века русская деревня, обложенная налогами и огромными выкупными платежами, была на грани разорения. Во многих аграрных регионах страны начался голод. Дабы предотвратить катастрофу, российское правительство приступило к разработке вариантов аграрного развития страны, итогом которой стала реформа крестьянского надельного землевладения. Ее инициатором стал председатель Совета министров Петр Столыпин. Многие положения реформы были также разработаны Сергеем Витте. 

В начале ноября 1906 года в Совете министров был разработан проект указа «О дополнениях некоторых положений закона, которые касаются сельского землепользования и землеустройства», утвержденный указом царя от 9 ноября 1906 года. Он стал основой Столыпинского аграрного законодательства. 

(14) 27 июня 1910 года на его базе III Государственная дума и Государственный совет утвердили закон, который признал частными собственниками земли крестьян, которые входили в состав общин, где земельные переделы не проводились на протяжении последних 24 лет. 

По тем общинам, где имели место переделы, укрепленцы должны были платить за излишки по средней выкупной цене на 1861 год. Фактически они могли приобретать землю за бесценок. 

В ходе осуществления реформы происходило разделение общины, крестьяне, которые умели и хотели работать, получили возможность приобретать земельные наделы, увеличивать их площади и получать большую прибыль. В русской деревне началось установление прогрессивных капиталистических отношений.



Я использую чудо прогу TAPATALK Pro


----------



## -BiG-BAPBAP (27 Июн 2014)

28 Июня в истории. На Горьковском автозаводе собрали первую партию автомобилей «Победа»

28 июня 1946 года на Горьковском автозаводе, носившем тогда имя В.М. Молотова, собрали первую партию 5-местных легковых автомобилей ГАЗ-М-20 «Победа» с 50-сильным 4-цилиндровым двигателем. 

Эта машина стала первым советским автомобилем с несущим кузовом и первым в мире серийным автомобилем с кузовом бескрылой конфигурации. 

Для своего времени «Победа» отличалась великолепной отделкой и оборудованием. Бескрылая форма кузова позволила максимально расширить внутреннее пространство, сделать салон более комфортабельным, свободнее расположить пассажиров. 

В отделке панели приборов широко использовался серый, цвета слоновой кости или коричневый пластик. Из него также были сделаны руль, различные рукоятки и кнопки. Сама панель была отштампована из стального листа и окрашена под цвет кузова. Она содержала спидометр, указатель уровня бензина, амперметр, указатель температуры охлаждающей жидкости в двигателе, контрольная лампа дальнего света, лампы указателя правого и левого поворотов, электрические часы с питанием от бортовой сети автомобиля. 

Двери были обтянуты коричнево-бежевым или серым кожзаменителем. Диваны с пружинами и мягкой набивкой обтягивались высококачественными шерстяными тканями. Передний диван мог перемещаться в продольном направлении и закрепляться в положении, удобном водителю в зависимости от роста. 

Автомобиль имел отдельный от салона багажник, доступ в который осуществлялся снаружи, через подъёмную крышку. Кроме того, в машине были два противосолнечных козырька, две пепельницы, прикуриватель, потолочный плафон с автоматическим включением, подкапотная лампа, переносная лампа и другие новшества. 

Начиная со второй серии, появился отопитель с антиобледенителем лобового стекла, а на третьей серии — радиоприёмник с антенной, расположенной над лобовым стеклом. 

На Горьковском автомобильном заводе «Победа» выпускалась до 1958 года, и всего было выпущено более 240 тысяч автомобилей «Победа» всех модификаций.


Я использую чудо прогу TAPATALK Pro


----------



## -BiG-BAPBAP (27 Июн 2014)

Нынешняя молодежь наверное даже и не знает что это за автомобиль, для них это раритет (и то из фильмов).


Я использую чудо прогу TAPATALK Pro


----------



## -BiG-BAPBAP (27 Июн 2014)

28 Июня День рождения: Сергий Булгаков

Сергей Николаевич Булгаков (отец Сергий) родился (16) 28 июня 1871 года в маленьком городке Ливны Орловской губернии. Будучи сыном священника, он окончил духовное училище и Орловскую духовную семинарию, затем учился в Елецкой гимназии. 

В 1894 году Сергей окончил Московский университет и получил диплом юриста. Во время учебы в семинарии он увлекся марксизмом, а в университете много времени посвятил изучению политэкономии. Он осознал несостоятельность учения марксизма и вновь пришел к религиозному осознанию мира. 

Вскоре Булгаков стал одним из духовных лидеров российской интеллигенции. Он много пишет на темы религии и культуры, участвует в работе Второй Государственной думы. 

В 1918 году он становится священником, принимает участие в церковной деятельности. Отрицая Октябрьский переворот, Булгаков был включен в список деятелей науки и культуры, которые подлежали высылке за рубеж. В 1922 году он покидает Россию, живет в Константинополе, Праге, Париже. 

По инициативе отца Сергия в Париже был открыт Православный Богословский Институт, и он же стал его первым главой. В 1939 году у него был обнаружен рак горла. Перенеся несколько операций, Булгаков почти потерял возможность говорить. Но и в оккупированном в годы Второй мировой войны Париже он служил литургию, читал лекции, писал. 

Скончался Сергей Николаевич Булгаков 13 июля 1944 года в Париже.


Я использую чудо прогу TAPATALK Pro


----------



## -BiG-BAPBAP (27 Июн 2014)

28 Июня День рождения: Сергей Бодров-старший

Сергей Владимирович Бодров родился 28 июня 1948 года в Хабаровске. 

Начинал он свою карьеру как журналист - был корреспондентом журнала «Крокодил», писал сюжеты в сатирический киножурнал «Фитиль», юмористические рассказы в «Литературную газету». Но потом отказался от этой профессии и поступил на сценарный факультет Всесоюзного государственного института кинематографии. Учился Сергей в мастерской К.Парамоновой и Н.Фокиной и в 1974 году получил диплом. 

В качестве режиссера Бодров дебютировал фильмом «Сладкий сок внутри травы» в 1984 году. Среди его режиссёрских работ такие фильмы как «Непрофессионалы» (1985 год, получивший специальный приз жюри на фестивале в Турине), «Катала» (1989), «СЭР» (1989), «Я хотела увидеть ангелов» (1992), «Кавказский пленник» (1996), «Медвежий поцелуй» (2002), «Монгол» (2007), «Дочь Якудзы» (2010) и другие. В ряде фильмов он выступил и в качестве продюсера. 

Также Сергей Владимирович пишет сценарии, по которым снимает фильмы сам и не только. По его сценариям другими режиссерами снято более двадцати фильмов, среди которых - «Баламут» (1978), «Любимая женщина механика Гаврилова» (1981), «Не ходите, девки, замуж» (1985), «Француз» (1988), «Наш человек в Сан-Ремо» (1990), «Сестры» (2001), «Шиzа» (2004) и другие. Как сценарист он участвовал в создании картины Режи Варнье «Восток–Запад». 

Картина Бодрова о чеченской войне «Кавказский пленник» была удостоена в 1999 году премии «Ника» как лучший фильм года и премии Европейской киноакадемии «Феликс» за сценарий. Также режиссер является лауреатом Государственной премии России и обладателем призов многих международных кинофестивалей. 

Помимо работы в кинематографе Сергей Бодров является автором нескольких сборников рассказов и фельетонов. 

Его сын, актёр и кинорежиссёр Сергей Бодров (младший) во время съёмок фильма «Связной» пропал без вести в Кармадонском ущелье в сентябре 2002 года.


Я использую чудо прогу TAPATALK Pro


----------



## -BiG-BAPBAP (27 Июн 2014)

28 Июня День рождения: Александр Панкратов-Черный

Александр Васильевич Панкратов (Панкратов-Чёрный – его псевдоним) родился 28 июня 1949 года в деревне Конево Алтайского края. Его предки по линии отца и матери были казаками, сосланными на Алтай после «расказачивания». 

Работать после смерти отца ему пришлось рано — уже в шесть лет он возил копны с сенокоса. Александр любил кино и книги. Мечтал стать клоуном, но мать была против. Тем не менее, он поехал в Москву и поступил в Театральное училище имени М.Горького на актёрский факультет. 

После окончания училища Александр работал в 1968-1971 годах в Пензенском областном театре драмы. Затем в 1976 году окончил режиссерский факультет ВГИКа и стал режиссером киностудии «Мосфильм». 

Среди его режиссерских работ: «Штрихи к портрету» (1978), «Взрослый сын» (1979), «Похождения графа Невзорова» (1982), «Салон красоты» (1985), «Система "Ниппель"» (1990). 

Начиная с 1980-х годов Панкратов-Чёрный активно снимается в кино. Слава пришла к нему после исполнения роли музыканта Стёпы в фильме «Мы из джаза» (1983), где актёр смог развернуться во всю мощь своего комедийного таланта. Великолепный дуэт с Евгением Евстигнеевым получился у Панкратова-Чёрного в фильме «Зимний вечер в Гаграх» (1985). Хитом проката стала картина «Где находится нофелет?» в 1987 году. 

Среди других наиболее известных работ актера - роли в картинах: «Жестокий романс» (1984), «Батальоны просят огня» (1985), «Забытая мелодия для флейты» (1987), «Бабник» (1990), «Небеса обетованные» (1991), «Трагедия века» (1993), «Ширли-мырли» (1995), «Классик» (1998), «Мастер и Маргарита» (2005), «Палата № 6» (2009), «Остров ненужных людей» (2012) и многих других. Всего в фильмографии актера около 100 ролей. 

Также он участвовал в телепередачах «Белый попугай», «Колесо истории», был членом жюри Высшей лиги КВН. 

Кроме съемок в кино и участия в телепроектах, Панкратов-Чёрный пишет стихи, в их числе молитва «Господи, дай же мне волю», впервые исполненная Иосифом Кобзоном. В 1996 году вышел из печати его первый сборник «Шаги к стихам». 

Известен Александр Васильевич и своей общественной деятельностью. Он является Президентом фестиваля искусств «Южные ночи» и детского фонда спортивного развития и социальной защиты детей-инвалидов «Наше поколение», профессором и вице-президентом Академии безопасности, обороны и правопорядка, членом Совета благотворительной организации «Благомир». С 2006 года Панкратов-Чёрный - председатель попечительского совета межрегионального общественного фонда (МОФ) имени Михаила Евдокимова. Член союза писателей России. 

Народный и заслуженный артист России - Александр Панкратов-Чёрный награжден орденом Дружбы. Он - лауреат премий имени Пушкина, имени Франца Кафки, Ксении Блаженной и литературной премии «Петрополь».


Я использую чудо прогу TAPATALK Pro


----------



## -BiG-BAPBAP (30 Июн 2014)

30 Июня в истории. При возвращении на Землю погиб экипаж космического корабля «Союз-11»

19 апреля 1971 года в СССР на космическую орбиту была выведена первая в мире орбитальная станция «Салют». К работе на ней готовились три экипажа: основной (Владимир Шаталов, Алексей Елисеев и Николай Рукавишников), дублирующий (Алексей Леонов, Валерий Кубасов и Петр Колодин) и резервный (Георгий Добровольский, Владислав Волков и Виктор Пацаев). 

Первым к станции в апреле 1971 года отправился экипаж Владимира Шаталова. «Союз-10» был состыкован с «Салютом», однако перейти на станцию экипажу не удалось. Из-за технических недоработок стыковочного узла корабля «Союз» не получилось обеспечить герметичность стыковочной полости, и экипаж вернулся на Землю. 

К старту начал готовиться экипаж Алексея Леонова. Однако за двое суток до старта медики не позволили лететь в космос бортинженеру Валерию Кубасову. За 10 часов до старта было принято решение о полете экипажа Георгия Добровольского на космическом корабле «Союз-11». 

В течение 23 дней космонавтам удалось провести уникальные эксперименты на орбите. Однако, 30 июня, когда они уже спускались на Землю неожиданно открылся клапан дыхательной вентиляции, соединяющий кабину с наружной средой. Давление в спускаемом аппарате резко упало, космонавты потеряли сознание, и не смогли закрыть клапан. Так, из-за нарушения герметичности спускаемого аппарата экипаж погиб. 

В память о героях космоса названы кратеры на Луне, малые планеты Солнечной системы. Установлены бюсты и памятные доски в местах, связанных с жизнью и деятельностью космонавтов.


Я использую чудо прогу TAPATALK Pro


----------



## -BiG-BAPBAP (12 Авг 2014)

12 Августа День Военно-воздушных сил (День ВВС) России

День Военно-воздушных сил отмечается в России 12 августа в соответствии с Указом Президента Российской Федерации № 549 от 31 мая 2006 года «Об установлении профессиональных праздников и памятных дней в Вооруженных Силах Российской Федерации». Этот праздник получил статус памятного дня и призван способствовать повышению престижа военной службы и возрождению и развитию отечественных воинских традиций. Он установлен в знак признания заслуг военных специалистов в решении задач по обеспечению обороны и безопасности государства. 

12 августа 1912 года по Военному ведомству России был издан приказ, согласно которому вводился в действие Штат воздухоплавательной части Главного управления Генерального штаба. В ознаменование этого события 12 августа принято считать началом создания военной авиации России, а сама дата явилась основанием для учреждения профессионального праздника пилотов воздушного флота и работников авиационной инфраструктуры - Дня ВВС России (Указ Президента РФ № 949 от 29 августа 1997 года «Об установлении Дня Военно-воздушных сил»). 

На заре истории Военно-воздушного флота основной функцией авиации являлась разведка. После появления знаменитого «Ильи Муромца» И.И. Сикорского начала развиваться дальняя авиация. 

Военно-воздушные силы СССР не имели себе равных по количеству боевых самолетов, ибо «воздушный щит» должен был надежно прикрывать «танковый меч» и «большой флот» Страны Советов. За свою историю советская авиация прошла путь от фанерных поршневых самолетов военной поры до сверхзвуковых машин четвертого поколения, сражалась в небе Кореи, Вьетнама, Европы, Египта и Афганистана. 

Сегодня ВВС РФ, являющиеся важнейшей составной частью Вооруженных Сил России, осуществляют множество оборонных, стратегических и разведывательных задач, значение которых в обороноспособности и безопасности страны нельзя переоценить. Авиация ВВС включает в себя дальнюю, фронтовую, военно‑транспортную и армейскую авиацию, которые, в свою очередь, имеют в своем составе бомбардировочную, штурмовую, истребительную, разведывательную, транспортную и специальную авиацию. 






Интересно, что праздничные мероприятия, посвященные этому Дню, проводятся в День Воздушного флота России, отмечаемого в третье воскресенье августа.


----------



## Кирилл (12 Авг 2014)

Отмечу немного)
Как печень в обморок упадет...


----------



## Кирилл (12 Авг 2014)

У нас ,кстати,несколько человек на форуме в ВВС служили.


----------



## -BiG-BAPBAP (15 Авг 2014)

15 Августа в истории. Изобретатель Томас Эдисон впервые предложил использовать для обращения по телефону слово «Нello» («Алло»)







В 1876 году на Филадельфийской всемирной выставке американский ученый Александр Белл впервые публично продемонстрировал свой аппарат, выставленный под девизом «Видимая речь», который вскоре получил название «телефон». Оно было производным от греческих слов: «теле» («далеко») и «фоно» («звук»). 

Изобретение Белла стало сенсацией выставки после того, как ее почетный гость, бразильский король дон Педро II, взял трубку и, услышав голос изобретателя, находившегося в другом конце комнаты, уронил ее от удивления с возгласом: «Боже мой, она говорит!». 

Успеху новинки у публики нисколько не помешало то, что первый телефон работал с чудовищными искажениями звука, а разговаривать с его помощью можно было на расстоянии не более 250 м. 

Вскоре, однако, возникли споры о том, как же его пользователям обращаться друг к другу. Сам Александр Белл предложил слово «Аhoy», т.е. – «Эй». Этим окриком пользовались англоязычные моряки, при встрече кораблей. Однако, его знаменитый коллега – Томас Эдисон (кстати, много сделавший для усовершенствования телефонного аппарата) вскоре выдвинул альтернативный вариант. 

15 августа 1877 года, обсуждая в переписке с президентом Питтсбургской телеграфной компании перспективы использования телефона, он предложил обращение «Нello», т.е. – «Привет». В России оно быстро трансформировалось в «Алло». 

В 1879 году состоялся первый междугородний телефонный разговор на линии Санкт-Петербург – Малая Вишера. 

1 ноября 1881 года инженер фон-Баранов получил от правительства концессию на строительство и эксплуатацию телефонных сетей в Петербурге, Москве, Варшаве, Одессе и Риге. Впрочем, этот контракт был тут же… перепродан Александру Беллу.


----------



## -BiG-BAPBAP (15 Авг 2014)

15 Августа День смерти: Виктор Цой






Виктор Робертович Цой родился 21 июня 1962 года в Ленинграде, в семье преподавателя физкультуры и инженера. Был единственным ребенком в семье. 

С раннего детства у него проявились склонности к рисованию. В 15 лет он окончил среднюю художественную школу, где возникла группа «Палата № 6» во главе с Максимом Пашковым. После исключения за неуспеваемость из художественного училища имени В.Серова (ныне имени Николая Рериха) поступает в СГПТУ-61 на специальность «резчика по дереву». 

В молодости Виктор Цой был поклонником Михаила Боярского и Владимира Высоцкого, позднее Брюса Ли, имиджу которого стал подражать и увлекся восточными единоборствами. 

В конце 1970-х - начале 1980-х годов Виктор стал тесно общаться с Алексеем Рыбиным из любительской группы «Пилигримы». Тогда образовалась панк-группа «Автоматические удовлетворители», в составе которой Цой и Рыбин ездили в Москву. Во время одной из таких поездок Виктора Цоя, поющего под гитару с компанией в электричке, заметил Борис Гребенщиков. 

Летом 1981 года ребята основали группу «Гарин и Гиперболоиды», которая уже осенью была принята в члены Ленинградского рок-клуба. Вскоре группа сменила название на «Кино» и под руководством Бориса Гребенщикова приступила к записи первого альбома «45». 

Всего в дискографии Цоя и группы «Кино» - 8 альбомов, с таким известными песнями как: «Последний герой», «Алюминиевые огурцы», «Мама Анархия», «Видели ночь», «Группа крови», «Звезда по имени Солнце» и многие другие. Известен Виктор и как киноактер - он снялся в нескольких картинах. 

В июне 1990 года прошел последний концерт «Кино». После этого Цой с Каспаряном уединились на даче под Юрмалой, где начали записывать материал для нового альбома. Этот альбом, сведенный музыкантами группы «Кино» уже после смерти Цоя, вышел в декабре 1990 года и получил название «Черный альбом». 

15 августа 1990 года Виктор Цой погиб в автокатастрофе. Авария произошла под Тукумсом в Латвии, в нескольких десятках километрах от Риги. Согласно наиболее правдоподобной официальной версии, Цой заснул за рулем, после чего его «Москвич-2141» темно-синего цвета вылетел на встречную полосу и столкнулся с автобусом «Икарус-250». 

19 августа Виктор Цой был похоронен на Богословском кладбище в Ленинграде. 

Смерть Виктора Цоя была шоком для множества поклонников. Среди многих поклонников музыканта ходит фраза: «Цой не умер. Он просто вышел покурить». 

Наряду со всеми своими музыкальными талантами Виктор, как выяснилось, был еще и очень талантливым писателем. Его произведение «Романс» спокойно размещается на 5 листах, но затрагивает многие философские вопросы человеческого бытия.


----------



## -BiG-BAPBAP (21 Авг 2014)

21 Августа День смерти: Юрий Никулин






Юрий Владимирович Никулин родился 18 декабря 1921 года в Демидове, в семье актеров. Отец Юрия был организатором театра революционного юмора «Теревьюм». Когда мальчику исполнилось четыре года, семья переехала жить в Москву. 

Вернувшись с фронта Великой Отечественной войны, Никулин решил учиться актерскому мастерству и пробовал поступить в различные театральные ВУЗы. Но экзаменаторы актера в нем не разглядели и в институт не приняли. 

Поэтому Юрий Никулин пошел в студию клоунады и разговорных жанров при Московском цирке на Цветном бульваре. И после вышел на арену помощником известного клоуна Карандаша. Вскоре Никулин составил прекрасный творческий дуэт с Михаилом Шуйдиным. Так началась полувековая цирковая жизнь Никулина. 

В 1958 году его приглашают сняться в кино. Сначала это были маленькие роли в фильмах «Девушка с гитарой», «Неподдающиеся», «Друг мой, Колька!». Закрепить амплуа комедийного актера помог образ Балбеса из «Самогонщиков» (1961), «Пес Барбос и необычный кросс», «Операция "Ы" и другие приключения Шурика», «Кавказская пленница, или Новые приключения Шурика». Никулин снялся почти во всех комедиях Гайдая. «Бриллиантовая рука», «Старики-разбойники» вошли в классику советского кинематографа. 

Однако есть на счету актера и серьезные драматические роли в лентах «Они сражались за Родину», «Двадцать дней без войны», «Ко мне, Мухтар!» и других. В 1973 году артист получил звание Народного. В 1982 году Юрий Никулин возглавил родной Цирк на Цветном бульваре. 

На телевидении Никулин был ведущим передачи «Белый попугай», где рассказывал анекдоты из своей бесконечной коллекции. А также принимал участие в программе «В нашу гавань заходили корабли». 

Умер Юрий Владимирович Никулин 21 августа 1997 года в Москве.


----------



## грум (21 Авг 2014)

Да веселый человек был.Знал его лично.


----------



## -BiG-BAPBAP (21 Сен 2014)

21 Сентября Международный день мира






Для большинства людей планеты Земля мир — это повседневная реальность. На наших улицах спокойно, наши дети ходят в школу. Там, где устои общества прочны, бесценный дар мира может никем особенно и не замечаться. 

Однако, для слишком многих людей в современном мире этот дар — не более чем сказочная мечта. Они живут в оковах, в атмосфере нестабильности и страха. Для них-то в основном и существует этот день. 

В 1981 году своей резолюцией 36/67 Генеральная Ассамблея ООН провозгласила Международный день мира (International Day of Peace) и установила его празднование на третий вторник сентября. Учредив этот День, Генеральная Ассамблея посвятила его ознаменованию и укреплению идеалов мира как внутри государств и народов, так и между ними. 

А спустя 20 лет, в 2001 году, Генеральная Ассамблея единогласно приняла резолюцию 55/282, в которой постановила, что с 2002 года Международный день мира будет отмечаться ежегодно 21 сентября как день всеобщего прекращения огня и отказа от насилия. 

С тех пор этот праздник вовлек миллионы людей, охватив многие страны и регионы, где силами общественных и молодежных организаций проводятся различные акции и мероприятия. Ведь День призван заставить людей не только задуматься о мире, но и сделать что-нибудь ради него. 

ООН предлагает всем странам и народам в этот День прекращать все военные действия и отмечать этот День проведением образовательных и общественных информационных акций по проблемам мира. А также использует празднование Международного дня мира, для привлечения внимания к своей разносторонней работе в поддержку мира и для того, чтобы побудить отдельных людей, группы и общины на всей планете к осмыслению проблем мира, обмену информацией и практическим опытом деятельности по его достижению. 

Так, каждый год мероприятия ООН, посвященные Дню, традиционно начинаются с церемонии у Колокола мира в штаб-квартире ООН в Нью-Йорке - сначала звучит обращение Генсекретаря ООН, после которого он ударяет в колокол, затем, после минуты молчания, с обращением выступает председатель Совета безопасности ООН. 

А еще каждый год День мира посвящен определенной теме. Так, в разные годы он проходил под девизами: «Права человека и поддержание мира», «Разоружение и нераспространение», «Молодежь за мир и развитие», «Мир и демократия: выскажи свое мнение», «Устойчивый мир ради устойчивого будущего», «Образование в духе мира», «Право народов на мир» и др. 

События последних лет – война, терроризм, военные расходы, глубокие противоречия, разделяющие народы и отдельных людей во всем мире, обусловили беспрецедентную актуальность Международного дня мира сегодня.


----------



## -BiG-BAPBAP (29 Сен 2014)

29 Сентября в истории. Состоялось торжественное открытие трамвайного движения в Петербурге





В конце 19 века инженеры многих крупных городов мира работали над использованием электричества для передвижения внутригородского транспорта. Не оставались в стороне и русские: еще в 1880 году инженер-артиллерист Федор Пироцкий продемонстрировал, что вагон может ехать по рельсам без лошади. Но история трамвайного движения в Петербурге начиналась довольно сложно. 

Уже полтора десятилетия во многих крупных городах России успешно ходили вагоны на электрической тяге, а в столице государства появлению трамваев мешало сопротивление владельцев коночных парков, т.к. главным средством передвижения на то время в столице все таки оставалась конка. 

Но в 1898 году подготовка к эксплуатации в столице «наземного» трамвая все же началась. Проект, один из авторов которого – инженер Генрих Графтио, был готов к 1904 году, а через год началась его реализация. Среди участников подготовки и последующей эксплуатации трамвайного транспорта Петербурга был и талантливый инженер Яков Гаккель. 

(16) 29 сентября 1907 года состоялось торжественное открытие трамвайного движения в Санкт-Петербурге. Генрих Графтио сам провел первый трамвай по маршруту от Адмиралтейства по Конногвардейскому бульвару, через Благовещенский мост до пересечения 8-й линии с Большим проспектом Васильевского острова. В 1908 году в столице работали уже 9 трамвайных маршрутов. 

Первые Петербургские трамвайные вагоны были изготовлены английской фирмой «Бреш», позже их стали делать и на российских Коломенском и Мытищинском заводах. Вначале попытались разделить вагон на два класса с разной оплатой за проезд, но быстро выяснилось, что это неудобно для всех. 

Развитие трамвайного движения в Петербурге потребовало реконструкции улиц, укрепления мостов, создания трамвайных парков. Постепенно трамвай становился основным видом транспорта в столице. К 1917 году общая протяженность трамвайных путей в Петербурге составила 200 км, в городе работали 710 трамвайных вагонов. В настоящее время в Петербурге более 60 трамвайных маршрутов. Когда-то Петербург считался самым «трамвайным» городом мира.


----------



## -BiG-BAPBAP (29 Сен 2014)

30 Сентября День интернета в России





Международный день интернета пытались ввести несколько раз в разные даты, но ни одна из них так и не стала традиционной. В России же «прижилась» дата 30 сентября. 

Все началось с того, что московская фирма IT Infoart Stars разослала фирмам и организациям предложение поддержать инициативу, состоящую из двух пунктов: назначить 30 сентября «Днем интернета», ежегодно его праздновать и провести «перепись населения русскоязычного интернета». 

По данным исследований последних лет, число россиян, пользующихся интернетом ежедневно, составляет порядка 90 миллионов, и это количество с каждым годом увеличивается. Лидером по проникновению интернета является Москва, где сетью пользуются более 70% жителей. На втором месте - Санкт-Петербург и республика Карелия, где доля интернет‑пользователей среди населения составляет около 60%. 

В 1998 году Всемирный день интернета санкционирован папой Иоанном Павлом II. Святой покровитель интернета пока еще не утвержден официально, хотя с 2003 года временную протекцию сети оказывает святой Исидор Севильский, испанский епископ, живший в 560—636 годах. Его считают первым энциклопедистом, который оказал значительное влияние на историю средних веков. Поэтому во многих странах мира праздник сети отмечается 4 апреля — в день вознесения святого Исидора Севильского. 

Во многих странах существуют также национальные Дни интернета. Обычно они приурочены к каким-либо событиям, связанным с введением интернета в этой стране. В России, например, отмечается День рождения Рунета 7 апреля. 

Кроме того, в последнее воскресенье января мировое сообщество отмечает «Международный день БЕЗ интернета».


----------



## -BiG-BAPBAP (29 Сен 2014)

30 Сентября в истории. Начало битвы за Москву в ходе Великой Отечественной войны





Главной стратегической целью для немецко-фашистских войск осенью 1941 года являлся захват Москвы. План операции «Тайфун», утвержденный Гитлером в сентябре, предусматривал не только окружение и взятие столицы СССР, но и полное ее уничтожение вместе со всем населением. 

30 сентября 1941 года началась Московская стратегическая оборонительная операция, ставшая первым этапом битвы под Москвой (30 сентября 1941 – 20 апреля 1942 года) - одного из главных событий в ходе всей Второй мировой войны. 

Для осуществления плана немецкому командованию удалось на направлениях главных ударов создать внушительное превосходство в военной силе. Генеральное наступление немецких войск группы «Центр» началось 30 сентября 1941 года, а 2 октября перешли в наступление основные группировки. Немцам удалось прорвать оборону и к 7 октября окружить советские армии. Путь на Москву, как полагало немецкое командование, был открыт. 

Но планам фашистов не суждено было сбыться. Окруженные советские армии в течение двух недель в упорных боях удерживали около 20 немецких дивизий. В это время спешно укреплялась линия обороны, подтягивались резервные войска, но гитлеровцы продолжали рваться к Москве. Бои шли уже в 80-100 км от столицы. В середине октября началась эвакуация из Москвы правительственных учреждений, промышленных предприятий, населения. С 20 октября в Москве введено осадное положение. 

Всю страну облетели слова Клочкова, сказанные своим солдатам: «Велика Россия, а отступать некуда: позади – Москва!». В результате кровопролитных боев и упорного сопротивления советских войск немецким захватчикам в ноябре 1941 года, наступление немцев было остановлено. И 5 декабря советские войска перешли в наступление, разгромили ударные группировки группы армий «Центр» и сняли угрозу, нависшую над Москвой. 

На полях Подмосковья было нанесено первое крупное поражение немецко-фашистской армии во Второй мировой войне, развеян миф о ее непобедимости. Красная Армия вырвала у врага стратегическую инициативу и создала условия для перехода в общее наступление.


----------

